# Apartment Grow



## New Age United (May 22, 2018)

I am creating this tread so I can log my growing from the beginning and through years to come let's hope. I live in a 1 bedroom apartment I'm single with no kids so if you're in the same boat as I am and want to grow 8-16oz every 8 weeks then you should definitely follow this thread as I show you what I'm doing; it's gonna be a learning curve for both of us.

I have grown 4 or 5 years total over the past 15 years both indoor and out, tried many different strains. For my first cycle I will be growing Northern Lights from Royal Queen Seeds and I have a Blueberry freebie by Canuk Seeds. I will be growing in 2 tents one 4×4 and one 3×3, both will be in my bedroom where they fit nicely in the corner but certainly do not leave much space in the room. I plan on vegging and drying in the 3×3 and flowering in the 4×4, I will flip after 4 weeks veg and use the 3×3 for the first two weeks of flower and then 2 weeks dry time and the last 8 weeks of flower will be in the 4×4, I will grow my seedlings for two weeks under cfl's outside of the tents. I should be able to crop between 8 and 16oz every 8 weeks.

I bought the 4×4 first so that I can start some outdoor as well. I will be growing in soil under 600w HID in both tents. May look into hydro down the road just don't have any experience so I wanna stick with what I know for the first crop. I will do my best to log every detail along the way such as the soils, fertilizers and nutes I'm using, how much of each, and will definately do some smoke and yield reports on each strain. Stay tuned


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2018)

The beginning


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

do you have maintenance men in your apartment?

changing filters, etc...


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> do you have maintenance men in your apartment?
> 
> changing filters, etc...


I know the maintenance man and he smokes and wouldn't rat me out. But they have to give me 24 hrs notice before entering unless it's an emergency. My buddy lives right up the road these tents are very easy to assemble and disassmble.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 22, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I know the maintenance man and he smokes and wouldn't rat me out. But they have to give me 24 hrs notice before entering unless it's an emergency. My buddy lives right up the road these tents are very easy to assemble and disassmble.


just asking. i've grown in apartments and have had the maintenance guys in there without me being home. same thing, notice was given, etc... 

i grew in a cabinet back in the day, lol, before tents were around. i reinforced it and put a 55 gallon fishtank on top of it to cover up the fans and hydro bubbles. 

lots of bubbles and filter action on the fishtank.

i have literally had friends/family leaning on the cabinet looking at the fishy's. they had no idea there were 5-6 oz under their noses, lol...

good luck


----------



## JSB99 (May 23, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I am creating this tread so I can log my growing from the beginning and through years to come let's hope. I live in a 1 bedroom apartment I'm single with no kids so if you're in the same boat as I am and want to grow 8-16oz every 8 weeks then you should definitely follow this thread as I show you what I'm doing; it's gonna be a learning curve for both of us.
> 
> I have grown 4 or 5 years total over the past 15 years both indoor and out, tried many different strains. For my first cycle I will be growing Northern Lights from Royal Queen Seeds and I have a Blueberry freebie by Canuk Seeds. I will be growing in 2 tents one 4×4 and one 3×3, both will be in my bedroom where they fit nicely in the corner but certainly do not leave much space in the room. I plan on vegging and drying in the 3×3 and flowering in the 4×4, I will flip after 4 weeks veg and use the 3×3 for the first two weeks of flower and then 2 weeks dry time and the last 8 weeks of flower will be in the 4×4, I will grow my seedlings for two weeks under cfl's outside of the tents. I should be able to crop between 8 and 16oz every 8 weeks.
> 
> I bought the 4×4 first so that I can start some outdoor as well. I will be growing in soil under 600w HID in both tents. May look into hydro down the road just don't have any experience so I wanna stick with what I know for the first crop. I will do my best to log every detail along the way such as the soils, fertilizers and nutes I'm using, how much of each, and will definately do some smoke and yield reports on each strain. Stay tuned


The problem I see is exhausting the hot air outside. You might not be able to easily conceal all the ducting. Plus, the fans are going to make some noise. An alternative, though an expensive one, is to go LED. I'm not there yet, but I live in a house, in a legal state (Oregon). I'm going to be going that route in the future though.


----------



## New Age United (May 23, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> The problem I see is exhausting the hot air outside. You might not be able to easily conceal all the ducting. Plus, the fans are going to make some noise. An alternative, though an expensive one, is to go LED. I'm not there yet, but I live in a house, in a legal state (Oregon). I'm going to be going that route in the future though.


Yes I c9nsidered led but I'm a little hesitant bc I've had such great success with HID I can trust that it's gonna produce. My buddy has the exact same set up at his house and has not had any issues with heat so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## New Age United (May 23, 2018)

Black Bag Promix will be my main soil mixed with about 15% sheep manure for veg


----------



## JSB99 (May 23, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Black Bag Promix will be my main soil mixed with about 15% sheep manure for veg


Sheep manuer??? That's some stinky shit there


----------



## New Age United (May 25, 2018)

Ok so this is how I set up my fan and filter. I think if I draw the air into the tent from the opposite side of the tent and open my window a few times a day it will be alright. Wdyt @JSB99 
@Sour Wreck


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 25, 2018)

that filter setup should work...


----------



## New Age United (May 25, 2018)

The tent is up and running. Here are some of my outdoor starting to pop up. I know it's late but we're gonna have a bunch so I don't want to lug 1 gallon plants 2 km in the woods so it worked out well for us. The light is only running at 50%; this is not the light that came with the tent just so you know.


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

I am UK based and grow in a flat (apartment) using an identical tent to the one you have. I just vent the heat back into the gaffe and leave all my doors open to various rooms and the windows on ventilation.

The end result is an off-set on my winter heating bills and natural dissemination of the heat outside through 6 different windows. The exhaust is obviously carbon filtered so the air is sweet as a nut, no odour problems as long as the tent remains in good condition.

As ever the real drawback is being in a rented property, periodic inspections are a right old pain in the crack. As ever, 24 hours notice is the minimum legal requirement under UK housing law, but the tenant retains the right to refuse all entry anyway regardless of this statutory notice period. Luckily for me, I have a lockable attic to cram all the ladies into on the day of the inspection, and then out they all come again. My letting agent is a fat lady who is never ever going to try and climb an attic ladder - I call that a result.

The principal drawback is the manual labour involved in deconstructing the entire bloody rig for one day and then putting it all back together in the evening as quickly as I can so I don't upset by girls.

I can only comment on UK law, but it may interest you to know that if an agent or other party has entered your property without the correct notice in contravention of your Covenant of Quiet Enjoyment in the Housing Act, and discovers a cannabis farm - good luck getting that to stand up in a court of law as two wrongs do not make a right. They never should have been there in the first place, so the case won't even make it to court let alone get thrown out.

Sources (Legally Trained)

Your first and only word to any authoritative visitors?

WARRANT. See you later coppers.


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info Sylvio. My main concern would be getting kicked out of my building here in Canada the most I would get is a $1200 fine no jail time so ya it would suck but not the end of the world.


----------



## gjs4786 (May 26, 2018)

Silvio Dante said:


> I am UK based and grow in a flat (apartment) using an identical tent to the one you have. I just vent the heat back into the gaffe and leave all my doors open to various rooms and the windows on ventilation.
> 
> The end result is an off-set on my winter heating bills and natural dissemination of the heat outside through 6 different windows. The exhaust is obviously carbon filtered so the air is sweet as a nut, no odour problems as long as the tent remains in good condition.
> 
> ...


Why is that even possible. People don't know when they're gettin' shafted. This went through a vote somewhere, ya know. Not to get political about it...No one will ever believe you in 10 years....


----------



## Silvio Dante (May 26, 2018)

gjs4786 said:


> Why is that even possible. People don't know when they're gettin' shafted. This went through a vote somewhere, ya know. Not to get political about it...No one will ever believe you in 10 years....


Why is what possible?


----------



## JSB99 (May 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok so this is how I set up my fan and filter. I think if I draw the air into the tent from the opposite side of the tent and open my window a few times a day it will be alright. Wdyt @JSB99
> @Sour Wreck


A better setup would be to mount the filter inside the tent, from the tent's ceiling poles. Then, use your fan after the filter. You want to draw the air into the filter rather than blowing air through it. The reason you want to mount it up high is because that's where all the heat accumulates. What you want to do is draw air from the bottom of the tent so that it passes through your plants on the way up to the filter. This helps with temps and circulation. Pushing air is also less efficient than drawing it.

Also, you want to shorten your flexible duct to the least amount possible. Ducting effects performance. Your best setup would be to hang the filter and fan in the tent with a short length of duct to connect them. Then, have a short length of duct going out of one of the top vents. If you can mount your fan outside of the tent, it's even better, as the fan creates heat and adds that to the tent, if mounted inside.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2018)

Hope you have a dehumidifier or you are going to wake in a swamp one morning.


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> A better setup would be to mount the filter inside the tent, from the tent's ceiling poles. Then, use your fan after the filter. You want to draw the air into the filter rather than blowing air through it. The reason you want to mount it up high is because that's where all the heat accumulates. What you want to do is draw air from the bottom of the tent so that it passes through your plants on the way up to the filter. This helps with temps and circulation. Pushing air is also less efficient than drawing it.
> 
> Also, you want to shorten your flexible duct to the least amount possible. Ducting effects performance. Your best setup would be to hang the filter and fan in the tent with a short length of duct to connect them. Then, have a short length of duct going out of one of the top vents. If you can mount your fan outside of the tent, it's even better, as the fan creates heat and adds that to the tent, if mounted inside.


Ok thanks for the advice I did try to mount it inside but all I had was steel twine and it was a sob trying to get the fan and filter to stay together even with tape. I will try again once I get some industrial zip ties. I like the idea of mounting it outside I think I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hope you have a dehumidifier or you are going to wake in a swamp one morning.


Ya it already is a little humid in the room and there's not even any plants in there yet. I have an air exchanger/conditioner/dehumidifier at my buddies house I'll have to take it back.


----------



## JSB99 (May 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok thanks for the advice I did try to mount it inside but all I had was steel twine and it was a sob trying to get the fan and filter to stay together even with tape. I will try again once I get some industrial zip ties. I like the idea of mounting it outside I think I'll try to figure something out.


Bungee cords work really well. Even nylon cord or straps work well. Never seen one hung with tape or ties. I'd go the bungee cord route. Very cheap and easy.


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> Bungee cords work really well. Even nylon cord or straps work well. Never seen one hung with tape or ties. I'd go the bungee cord route. Very cheap and easy.


Great idea never thought of that


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2018)

That might knock 20% off the RH. I'd get a dedicated unit.
It is the best money you will ever spend growing.


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> That might knock 20% off the RH. I'd get a dedicated unit.
> It is the best money you will ever spend growing.


Ok I will for sure I was looking at some .5L and .8L units on Amazon they're cheap is there any reason I should go bigger? I'm on a tight budget and the big ones are expensive.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2018)

Yeah, go bigger, when your wet season comes around an 8 liter unit will be working its balls off just dropping the background RH. I have a 26L unit and I can probably run 2 of them. Pretty low wattage. mid 300W it kicks into high or low mode as needed and has an ionizer for when you want to beat back the smells and clean up the air a bit in between grows. Also handy on days like today when the washing didn't dry in time...


----------



## New Age United (May 26, 2018)

Lmao I actually did mean 0.5 and 0.8 too funny. Ok I took another look and the largest I can afford right now is a 3L that will have to do for now I will keep my windows open on hot muggy days. Appreciate ANC when I can afford $1200 I'll pick up a 24L


----------



## New Age United (May 29, 2018)

I'm gonna heed your advice @ANC I found a 17.5L unit for $100 on kijiji. All 6 seeds that I ordered hatched and all 6 sprouted. I bought them at truenorthseedbank.com they shipped in less than a week. 

Here's a pic of my cfl setup the lamp cord is $5, black socket $5 and white double socket $5 at Canadian tire so $15 taxes in per 2 light they're 23w bulbs get 6 for $20.


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Lmao I actually did mean 0.5 and 0.8 too funny. Ok I took another look and the largest I can afford right now is a 3L that will have to do for now I will keep my windows open on hot muggy days. Appreciate ANC when I can afford $1200 I'll pick up a 24L


Shop around. Mine was about $200, it is a local brand though.


----------



## New Age United (May 31, 2018)

So I plan on using a homemade co2 generator using sugar and yeast. It will be in a 10 by 10 room sometimes with no window open and the door closed. Is there any reason that won't work? Will the recycled air cause any problems for my plants? Will the co2 be healthy for me to breathe say if I were to sleep 8 hrs in the room? @ANC @JSB99 @Sour Wreck


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

Dunno of how much benefit it would be.

From a safety point of view it is a non-event.
I have used plenty of those bottles in the house for small aquariums.
Prepare for things to smell yeasty, you can try and use a bubbler bottle to catch some of the yeast.

Try and find brewers or wine yeast, it lasts longer and puts off more gas.
Better yet find the citric acid recipe.


----------



## JSB99 (May 31, 2018)

New Age United said:


> So I plan on using a homemade co2 generator using sugar and yeast. It will be in a 10 by 10 room sometimes with no window open and the door closed. Is there any reason that won't work? Will the recycled air cause any problems for my plants? Will the co2 be healthy for me to breathe say if I were to sleep 8 hrs in the room? @ANC @JSB99 @Sour Wreck


I would get light-headed after just a few minutes in a small room with a 5-gallon yeast bucket.


----------



## New Age United (May 31, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> I would get light-headed after just a few minutes in a small room with a 5-gallon yeast bucket.


Hmmmm. Maybe it' not such a good idea


----------



## New Age United (May 31, 2018)

Maybe I'll just do a very small batch once a day when I'm not in the room.


----------



## bezalom (May 31, 2018)

believe it or not! There is already plenty of Co2 available for your plants in the air now. It's why most plants thrive in nature. 

here is a link to a site with many good cheap CFL's. Might be cheaper in watts to just use 1 or 2 big bulbs (10"-11" bulbs)
https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/400-watt-equal-compact-fluorescents-5000K/


----------



## New Age United (May 31, 2018)

bezalom said:


> believe it or not! There is already plenty of Co2 available for your plants in the air now. It's why most plants thrive in nature.
> 
> here is a link to a site with many good cheap CFL's. Might be cheaper in watts to just use 1 or 2 big bulbs (10"-11" bulbs)
> https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/400-watt-equal-compact-fluorescents-5000K/


You don't understand what I'm saying; there will be long periods especially in the winter when no fresh air will be coming into the room, the plants will be taking in co2 and the only thing that's gonna replace it is my breath.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

New Age United said:


> So I plan on using a homemade co2 generator using sugar and yeast. It will be in a 10 by 10 room sometimes with no window open and the door closed. Is there any reason that won't work? Will the recycled air cause any problems for my plants? Will the co2 be healthy for me to breathe say if I were to sleep 8 hrs in the room? @ANC @JSB99 @Sour Wreck


i can't speak to the DIY c02 generator. never have used something like that.

i did run c02 for a period, shooting into my tents. but the room wasn't sealed and i stopped because i didn't see any difference.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 31, 2018)

New Age United said:


> You don't understand what I'm saying; there will be long periods especially in the winter when no fresh air will be coming into the room, the plants will be taking in co2 and the only thing that's gonna replace it is my breath.


How many typical weed plants do you reckon would be required consume more CO2 than output by a typical adult human?

Plants vs 160 lbs of warm blooded mammal burning 2000+ calories a day.


----------



## New Age United (May 31, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> How many typical weed plants do you reckon would be required consume more CO2 than output by a typical adult human?
> 
> Plants vs 160 lbs of warm blooded mammal burning 2000+ calories a day.


Idk that's why I'm asking. Idk how much 6 plants will consume nor how much a 220lb man will exhale in 6-10 hrs. It seems intuitive that the human would provide enough but that' not necessarily true. I just wanna make sure the plants get what they need.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 6, 2018)

Another few days I will be transplanting into 1 gallon pots


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

an average person exhales 2.5-3 pounds of co2 a day. not really enough to "enrich" anything, but it all contributes to the total.
when you're actually exercising, you can produce up to 15 pounds an day, but that's sort of misleading, it drops when your heart rate drops


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 6, 2018)

New Age United said:


> View attachment 4147203
> View attachment 4147207
> Another few days I will be transplanting into 1 gallon pots


I think you should wait a little longer to transplant. You should let those roots fill out those pots before moving.


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 6, 2018)

I like to let mine get a little rootbound before transplanting. When I do transplant, I don't water right away, unless the soil is bone dry. This encourages roots to grow in search of moisture in the new soil.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 6, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> I like to let mine get a little rootbound before transplanting. When I do transplant, I don't water right away, unless the soil is bone dry. This encourages roots to grow in search of moisture in the new soil.


Thanks JSB good tips I always transplanted as soon as I see the roots come out the holes but I will definitely wait till is see plenty


----------



## New Age United (Jun 10, 2018)

The neighbor brought a clone over I will be keeping her indoors along with the other 6


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> The neighbor brought a clone over I will be keeping her indoors along with the other 6
> 
> View attachment 4149181


trust your neighbors growing habits? maybe i'm just paranoid, but all clones that i don't make myself go into quarantine for at least a week till i can treat them for mites and other crawlies


----------



## New Age United (Jun 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> trust your neighbors growing habits? maybe i'm just paranoid, but all clones that i don't make myself go into quarantine for at least a week till i can treat them for mites and other crawlies


Thanks for the heads up Roger it's still another week before my girls go in there so I'll keep a close eye.

Edit: I'll stop by the garden store and pick up some organic pesticide and give it a spray.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 13, 2018)

Transplant complete. I'll wait 4 hrs and water them before lights out tonight. I'm keeping the off hours from 12-6am bc I have to sleep in the room. I will put an air conditioner in if I have to these last couple of nights have been too warm in the room having trouble getting to sleep, they seem to be doing fine with the window open during the day.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 16, 2018)

Just topped all six


----------



## bankheadstoner (Jun 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Transplant complete. I'll wait 4 hrs and water them before lights out tonight. I'm keeping the off hours from 12-6am bc I have to sleep in the room. I will put an air conditioner in if I have to these last couple of nights have been too warm in the room having trouble getting to sleep, they seem to be doing fine with the window open during the day.
> 
> View attachment 4150499


Dam they look great just like my plants except my plants pray to the gods most of the day. But don't water before they goto sleep just water them when they wake up in da morning .if you transplanted them just now I'd water them now than later before bed


----------



## New Age United (Jun 16, 2018)

bankheadstoner said:


> Dam they look great just like my plants except my plants pray to the gods most of the day. But don't water before they goto sleep just water them when they wake up in da morning .if you transplanted them just now I'd water them now than later before bed


I've heard that it's best to water them before lights out. I was following JSB's advice and not watering right away to give the roots a head start in expanding out. That was a few days ago tho bro it's all said and done now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I've heard that it's best to water them before lights out. I was following JSB's advice and not watering right away to give the roots a head start in expanding out. That was a few days ago tho bro it's all said and done now.


Whether or not it is good to water before lights out entirely depends on parameters of your particular growing environment.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Whether or not it is good to water before lights out entirely depends on parameters of your particular growing environment.


Could you explain a little further?


----------



## New Age United (Jun 22, 2018)

Day 9 of veg. Accidentally left the fan off for 4 hrs and the clone was too close to the light and began to claw. New rule: set the microwave timer every time I give the fan a break.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 22, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Could you explain a little further?


If your Relative Humidity is really high at night then watering before lights out could lead to White Pwdery Mildew, or stem rot, or fungus gnat population explosions...for examples. If it is very dry when lights are on, then watering while lights are running might help raise RH to more appropriate levels. Also; Vapor Pressure Differential, VPD. It makes a difference in the growth rate of your plants due to their changing ability to transpirate. Watering regime can have an impact on VPD, and therefore your plants’ abilities to grow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 22, 2018)

New Age United said:


> New rule: set the microwave timer every time I give the fan a break.
> 
> ]


Just leave the fan on all the time. Its electrical and having them continuously running is better for them than start/ stop.


Keep an eye on the clone, its getting burnt tips.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm using promix all purpose nutrients for veg 20-8-8. Half a scoop (1 tablespoon) per 5 liters of water every other watering, fed them on Thursday morning. I'll go full strength, half strength and just water after the first two feedings. I'm using distilled water right now but will go to natural spring water after the next watering.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 23, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I'm using promix all purpose nutrients for veg 20-8-8. Half a scoop (1 tablespoon) per 5 liters of water every other watering, fed them on Thursday morning. I'll go full strength, half strength and just water after the first two feedings. I'm using distilled water right now but will go to natural spring water after the next watering.


You will want to cut back on nitrogen during flower. Don’t give it a bunch of excess phosphorus, like fertilizer companies to push on their cannabis products. Just cut back the ratio of nitrogen and keep ppms 600-800 or so, depending how they respond. 4-8-8 is a better ratio in flower than 20-8-8.

You may need another product to make it happen, but with that ratio I think you will get “The Claw” really easily during flower.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You will want to cut back on nitrogen during flower. Don’t give it a bunch of excess phosphorus, like fertilizer companies to push on their cannabis products. Just cut back the ratio of nitrogen and keep ppms 600-800 or so, depending how they respond. 4-8-8 is a better ratio in flower than 20-8-8.
> 
> You may need another product to make it happen, but with that ratio I think you will get “The Claw” really easily during flower.


Ok I was wondering why bat guano was so popular even though it's only like 0-4-4 maybe I jumped the gun a bit to soon, this is what I bought for flower it's 12-28-12 is this too much for cannabis?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

that's awful high in P for my liking, i'd really prefer something more along the lines of 5-10-20, too much p too soon isn't a good thing, it's a ripening agent and will force things along too fast


----------



## New Age United (Jun 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's awful high in P for my liking, i'd really prefer something more along the lines of 5-10-20, too much p too soon isn't a good thing, it's a ripening agent and will force things along too fast


Ok good to know, maybe I'll save this for the last 2 weeks just before I flush. I'll try to find 5-10-20 for the rest of flower.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

it doesn't have to be that exactly, but closer to that ratio, you want more K than P, for sure


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Thanks for the info Sylvio. My main concern would be getting kicked out of my building here in Canada the most I would get is a $1200 fine no jail time so ya it would suck but not the end of the world.


can you run a duck into your dryer out/vent? Im a noob just an idea


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

?


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4155183 ?


lol


----------



## New Age United (Jun 24, 2018)

sgt_zong said:


> can you run a duck into your dryer out/vent? Im a noob just an idea


That would actually be a great idea unfortunately it's a shared laundry room I don't have one in my unit.


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 24, 2018)

_*I had a Nightmare when growing in the same situation.*It wasn't the growing that was the Problem it was the pruning.I ended up moving through it had the Police come and look round ,funny enough they missed a tent that was behind a door ,Also a small veg unit .Lucky very Lucky.Growing is not the problem has long has you have the right filter/fan.its Pruning,But if I was to do it again .I would get a Big Tent ,Like the one I have .Still un opened under bed.So that you can hang the plants ,and then prune inside the tent, with filter on.And all the fans on with door zipped up.I am taking my old room down after nearly 10 year of using it,I'm gonna put this new big boy tent in its place,Grow 4 plants each plant haveI g a metre Squared.But would be far better if you had some where to take the Bud once it's dry,Hang it in the room with filter and fans on 24/7 till dry,then sneak it out in Cardboard boxes ,but wrap them in cling film .Just for a hour tops till you get them to a house you can prune at.Risky but it's the only way,every grower I know that has grown in a Apartment has ended up with that knock at the door.telling ya pay someone to prune at there house ,bring it back once pruned in air tight containers .Or if you have a family member you can leave it at leave it there,just bringing back what you need a Oz at a time.My wife came out of the Bedroom in her knickers no bra's ,he could see most of the room but not behind the door ,he went red has fuck ,could not believe our luck that night,then to miss the mothers under my cloths in a hidden room.I think the all Mighty Jha, was watching me that Night tell ya ._


----------



## New Age United (Jun 24, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _*I had a Nightmare when growing in the same situation.*It wasn't the growing that was the Problem it was the pruning.I ended up moving through it had the Police come and look round ,funny enough they missed a tent that was behind a door ,Also a small veg unit .Lucky very Lucky.Growing is not the problem has long has you have the right filter/fan.its Pruning,But if I was to do it again .I would get a Big Tent ,Like the one I have .Still un opened under bed.So that you can hang the plants ,and then prune inside the tent, with filter on.And all the fans on with door zipped up.I am taking my old room down after nearly 10 year of using it,I'm gonna put this new big boy tent in its place,Grow 4 plants each plant haveI g a metre Squared.But would be far better if you had some where to take the Bud once it's dry,Hang it in the room with filter and fans on 24/7 till dry,then sneak it out in Cardboard boxes ,but wrap them in cling film .Just for a hour tops till you get them to a house you can prune at.Risky but it's the only way,every grower I know that has grown in a Apartment has ended up with that knock at the door.telling ya pay someone to prune at there house ,bring it back once pruned in air tight containers .Or if you have a family member you can leave it at leave it there,just bringing back what you need a Oz at a time.My wife came out of the Bedroom in her knickers no bra's ,he could see most of the room but not behind the door ,he went red has fuck ,could not believe our luck that night,then to miss the mothers under my cloths in a hidden room.I think the all Mighty Jha, was watching me that Night tell ya ._


Thanks bro good advice. I do have a place where I can trim and dry would just have to put a lock on the door, weed is legal on October 17th and we're allowed 4 plants so I may not have to worry about the smell but I'm starting to think I may need 5-6 weeks veg instead of 4 so I may dry them at the other spot to save 2 weeks of tent space.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 24, 2018)

Ya I think you may have called it @Roger A. Shrubber the clone had white spots on two of the leaves I removed it immediately.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

just because it's legal doesn't mean it's ok. a lot of people in california, oregon, and washington state ran into problems with their landlords, banks, and insurance companies. your landlord doesn't have to allow it, and can kick you out over it if they want to. if you're buying a house, you have to have insurance, and many insurance companies won't insure a house that's being used to grow. in the u.s. it's still federally illegal, so banks won't touch many growers...


----------



## New Age United (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just because it's legal doesn't mean it's ok. a lot of people in california, oregon, and washington state ran into problems with their landlords, banks, and insurance companies. your landlord doesn't have to allow it, and can kick you out over it if they want to. if you're buying a house, you have to have insurance, and many insurance companies won't insure a house that's being used to grow. in the u.s. it's still federally illegal, so banks won't touch many growers...


Ya you're right I will definately bag them up and take them to my other spot to dry and trim.


----------



## sgt_zong (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4155183 ?


omg I just realized I typed DUCK and not Duct "hangs head, kicks some rocks"


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just because it's legal doesn't mean it's ok. a lot of people in california, oregon, and washington state ran into problems with their landlords, banks, and insurance companies. your landlord doesn't have to allow it, and can kick you out over it if they want to. if you're buying a house, you have to have insurance, and many insurance companies won't insure a house that's being used to grow. in the u.s. it's still federally illegal, so banks won't touch many growers...[/QUOTEBe careful because there will be something they can get ya with fire codes ext


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 24, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Thanks bro good advice. I do have a place where I can trim and dry would just have to put a lock on the door, weed is legal on October 17th and we're allowed 4 plants so I may not have to worry about the smell but I'm starting to think I may need 5-6 weeks veg instead of 4 so I may dry them at the other spot to save 2 weeks of tent space.


I still advice drying away from grow area,weed sells easy money makes people do crazy shit ,best keep the grow area clean of people knowing where poss


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 24, 2018)

@New Age United . Try Megacrop you won't go wrong. Ships to US and Canada cheap. Also you can get a free trial(230g) on the website just pay shipping.

edit: Forgot to mention it's 9.7/5.5/14 

https://greenleafnutrients.com/product/mega-crop


----------



## New Age United (Jun 24, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> @New Age United . Try Megacrop you won't go wrong. Ships to US and Canada cheap. Also you can get a free trial(230g) on the website just pay shipping.
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention it's 9.7/5.5/14
> 
> https://greenleafnutrients.com/product/mega-crop


Awesome I'll definitely try it out since an experienced grower likes it


----------



## New Age United (Jun 25, 2018)

Day 12 veg


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 25, 2018)

looking healthy


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 26, 2018)

_Dude I don't wanna put you off,but be very careful,Growing like this can be Dangerous.One of my oldest mates real good lad,cage Fighter too ,so no push over,had a knock at the door one night after taking plants down.He opened the Door,and was hit with a claw,hammer over the Head.He was in A coma for around 12 week,touch and go a few times through that time.He no longer grows ,he is one of the main people I help out with any extra bud I have .Just be carful,Legal of not .Cannabis is a drug,even though we don't think of it like the rest of drugs,that has a street value.Anything with a street value like bud will all ways have the small amount of leaches that make the money from robbing growers ,we have a set of them where I live,I know all of them.All fucking Pussies,but put them together with a weapon and they have shit to prove.Just grow the stuff there ,come harvest cut them down early hours of the morning,hang them up side down ,with all fans on .Once there dry put into cardboard boxes,then wrap them in cling film.This will get rid of the vast amount of the smell.And then pay some one to prune in a house.Once there in boxes change the gloves for a new pair to cling film the boxes,so no smell is carried over to the cling film .Then if your car is near your Apartment ,take them down and put them in the boot early before people rise for work ext ,Once the pruned up ,jar them and bring them back . Be carful dude .Jha Bless._


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Dude I don't wanna put you off,but be very careful,Growing like this can be Dangerous.One of my oldest mates real good lad,cage Fighter too ,so no push over,had a knock at the door one night after taking plants down.He opened the Door,and was hit with a claw,hammer over the Head.He was in A coma for around 12 week,touch and go a few times through that time.He no longer grows ,he is one of the main people I help out with any extra bud I have .Just be carful,Legal of not .Cannabis is a drug,even though we don't think of it like the rest of drugs,that has a street value.Anything with a street value like bud will all ways have the small amount of leaches that make the money from robbing growers ,we have a set of them where I live,I know all of them.All fucking Pussies,but put them together with a weapon and they have shit to prove.Just grow the stuff there ,come harvest cut them down early hours of the morning,hang them up side down ,with all fans on .Once there dry put into cardboard boxes,then wrap them in cling film.This will get rid of the vast amount of the smell.And then pay some one to prune in a house.Once there in boxes change the gloves for a new pair to cling film the boxes,so no smell is carried over to the cling film .Then if your car is near your Apartment ,take them down and put them in the boot early before people rise for work ext ,Once the pruned up ,jar them and bring them back . Be carful dude .Jha Bless._


I appreciate your concern and yes I will be careful


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 26, 2018)

_Good Luck ,Once you have done a few then just put a couple of extra in a Rent a House .Lol._


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _Good Luck ,Once you have done a few then just put a couple of extra in a Rent a House .Lol._


That's the next step yes


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Thanks bro good advice. I do have a place where I can trim and dry would just have to put a lock on the door, weed is legal on October 17th and we're allowed 4 plants so I may not have to worry about the smell but I'm starting to think I may need 5-6 weeks veg instead of 4 so I may dry them at the other spot to save 2 weeks of tent space.


_*Legal or Not ,I still would not wanting my Neighbors knowing what I was doing.*You can bet Money on that info of you growing getting to some Gutter Rat,that has no Morals.Your Neighbor tells a friend ,that friend tells another friend ,and I'm sure you know the rest .It will be Legal here soon,but you can bet money but they make it hard for us to grow,They will bring in all kinds of Safety checks,More so in a Apartment grow.Im growing in a illegal Situation,but my family are all in the Gardening and building trade,so I know 100% that my grow is safe.Electrical Fire Extinguishers,my friends think I'm mad ,but better to be safe than sorry ._


----------



## tyke1973 (Jun 26, 2018)

_I'm sure that things will go good ,what ya plan to grow.
I used to grow Bubbleberry(Blueberry X Bubblegum) when I was living in my Apartment ,Also a lot of Pyramid Seed strains King Tut, along with a few of there strains .And it stunk,but like I say I never had a Problem in till pruning ,I lived on a upper level so just Vented straight out the window.Air was pulled in from the same window opersite sides ,they did great too._


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

tyke1973 said:


> _I'm sure that things will go good ,what ya plan to grow.
> I used to grow Bubbleberry(Blueberry X Bubblegum) when I was living in my Apartment ,Also a lot of Pyramid Seed strains King Tut, along with a few of there strains .And it stunk,but like I say I never had a Problem in till pruning ,I lived on a upper level so just Vented straight out the window.Air was pulled in from the same window opersite sides ,they did great too._


I'm running Northern Lights and Blueberry right now, plan on doing Critical Kush and Blue Cheese both by Barneys Farm next.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

I plan on topping once more so that will give me 4 mains per plant so 24 total. Do you think I should lollipop or supercrop??? What do you think will maximize yield, I have to consider air inside the tent it's gonna be tight and I don't want mold or rot so I'm leaning towards lollipop 24 tops is a lot right.

@Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99 @ANC @tyke1973


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I plan on topping once more so that will give me 4 mains per plant so 24 total. Do you think I should lollipop or supercrop??? What do you think will maximize yield, I have to consider air inside the tent it's gonna be tight and I don't want mold or rot so I'm leaning towards lollipop 24 tops is a lot right.
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99 @ANC @tyke1973



i have never lollipop'd anything. i use my lower popcorn buds for making hash.

super cropping most definitely will increase bud size, but i have really only used super cropping to stop plants from stretching.

i have some good experience scrogging and it def helps yield. but it is a lot of maintenance.

topping helps too, but you've done that. if your plants have any side branching at all, you will have many more bud sites.

sorry i can't help more.


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I plan on topping once more so that will give me 4 mains per plant so 24 total. Do you think I should lollipop or supercrop??? What do you think will maximize yield, I have to consider air inside the tent it's gonna be tight and I don't want mold or rot so I'm leaning towards lollipop 24 tops is a lot right.
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99 @ANC @tyke1973


If you have a good amount of circulation (powerful inline fan pulling air from the bottom tent screens, passing that air through the plants, and exhausting it out of top vents), you should be okay. You'll want to rustle the leaves around a couple times a day, and uncover any leaves that are lying directly on others. That's where you'll get moisture buildup. 

24 is a lot. I think you might shock them and possibly even turn them hermie. It's not going to hurt leaving some lower growth, especially if you have a hard time reaching it. It's not like you're squeezing out every bit of juice by removing as much unneeded growth as you can. Just do some supercropping to control the height. It's actually better for you to do less technical stuff right now, and just learn the art of growing. Experience will get you the best grows, and doing inexperienced things, like removing too much growth at the wrong time, can severely effect your yield.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

Ok I won't top again and let the branches develop thanks guys.


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok I won't top again and let the branches develop thanks guys.


These are mine. I'm not saying my way is the absolute correct way, as everyone has their own styles of growing. I trimmed the lower stuff in the last week if veg, then once more, a week or so into flower. I think this is my "Goldylocks" zone.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2018)

JSB99 said:


> These are mine. I'm not saying my way is the absolute correct way, as everyone has their own styles of growing. I trimmed the lower stuff in the last week if veg, then once more, a week or so into flower. I think this is my "Goldylocks" zone.
> 
> View attachment 4156515 View attachment 4156516


Definately makes wanna look into scrog


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Definately makes wanna look into scrog


I really didn't do much scrogging here. I spread a few branches apart, but didn't do any weaving. When they were young, I topped them twice, a week apart. Then, I supercroped the taller ones, to make a nice canopy. I could've vegged a week or two more and filled out the canopy, but I like doing it like this because it's not a lot of work, and it doesn't take as long to grow. When I scrog, it's constant work, at least for a few weeks. Like with many other things, the more you put into something, the more you get out of it. So you can scrog, which will require extra work, and extra electricty (because you have to veg longer), but you'll have a bigger yield. I get more than enough for myself, when I grow like this, especially when I've got the dwc going.

Happy growing, dude


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

THere is a scrog thread at the top op of the advanced growing section.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 27, 2018)

I need to change my off hrs from 12-6am to 11-5pm any suggestions on how to do it with the least stress on the plants?
@Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

one hour isn't that big a change, i just switched from 8 am till 9 pm, to 8 pm till 9 am, because of the heat.
just take an hour off the timer while the lights are out, one hour for one day isn't going to hurt anything


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one hour isn't that big a change, i just switched from 8 am till 9 pm, to 8 pm till 9 am, because of the heat.
> just take an hour off the timer while the lights are out, one hour for one day isn't going to hurt anything


unless he made a mistake, he is talking about an 11 hours difference.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

oops, guess you're right, must have misread that....
then give them the extra time as dark, a double day period is too much, you lose a days growth, but it's the safe way, plants won't herm from an extra few hours of dark, but they might from an extra days light


----------



## New Age United (Jun 27, 2018)

Ok yes I did fuck up I lesson learned. The lights should always be off during the day.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2018)

IF your grow room is hard to totally blackout like mine, you might have to program your hours so the sun never interrupts your dark cycle.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> IF your grow room is hard to totally blackout like mine, you might have to program your hours so the sun never interrupts your dark cycle.


Ok well the tent does leak light in a few spots but it's pretty much pitch black in there. I have to keep the lights off in the afternoon it was too warm in there yesterday I'm afraid of stressing them out.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 28, 2018)

Day 15 veg


----------



## JSB99 (Jun 28, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 15 veg
> 
> View attachment 4157366


Very nice!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 28, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 15 veg
> 
> View attachment 4157366


Looking solid, good work, keep it up. I have not used Megacrop, but it is a solid product from everything I’ve heard. There are others, and they don’t usually come in bottles. Megacrop seems like a solid program.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 30, 2018)

I will absolutely have to put in an air conditioner and a dehumidifier there's no way around it. The temps are too high and it's already muggy in the room and it's only June. I've turned the light down to 75% and it is much cooler.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 30, 2018)

Any advice on watering @Michael Huntherz or anyone else I just don't wanna tag a bunch of people for something so trivial. First I gave the six of them 5 liters, then 5 days later I gave them 7.5 liters, now 4.5 days later I gave them 10 liters. I know how to tell when they need water but is there a better way to do this?


----------



## New Age United (Jul 1, 2018)

Day 18 veg. Make sure to tell me if you think anything is off like maybe they're progressing too slowly don't be afraid to insult my growing ability.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 1, 2018)

they look like very happy and healthy 18 day olds !!!!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 4, 2018)

Day 21 veg


----------



## New Age United (Jul 6, 2018)

Ok so I watered last night. 10 liters seems to do them 5 days I'm feeding every other time I water. Just let me know if there's anything you would change.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 6, 2018)

at least every couple of weeks i'd water to runoff once, just to keep salts from building up. looking good


----------



## New Age United (Jul 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least every couple of weeks i'd water to runoff once, just to keep salts from building up. looking good


Ok the last time I gave them 10 liters there was runoff but not this time, I'll make sure to go to runoff every so often


----------



## New Age United (Jul 7, 2018)

Day 24 veg


----------



## New Age United (Jul 8, 2018)

Little conscerned about my Blueberry she's quite a bit paler then the others and just noticed to the tips of a few leaves are starting to burn. Is this anything to be worried about @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

i think the newer growth just needs a couple of days to darken up. you might want to cut back just a little on the nutes for that plant.
rapid growth and tip burn = good conditions but a little too much food. looks like a few leaves are starting to claw as well.
that one might like a little more humidity as well, the leaf edges are curling up slightly. if it's transpiring a lot, it could burn its leaves with water full of nutes, i'd mist that one once or twice a day with some ro water, just to slow down transpiration


----------



## New Age United (Jul 9, 2018)

I plan on transplanting tonight into 7 gallon smart pots this will be the pots they finish in. I still plan on Vegging for another 2 weeks. Is this the proper way of doing it I know most people would go 3 gallon then 7 gallon but is there any harm in going straight to 7 gallon @JSB99


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

probably not, they look pretty healthy. you might get a day or two where they don't do much while they grow some more roots, but i don't think it'll hurt.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 9, 2018)

Transplant complete. Day 26 veg


----------



## JSB99 (Jul 10, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I plan on transplanting tonight into 7 gallon smart pots this will be the pots they finish in. I still plan on Vegging for another 2 weeks. Is this the proper way of doing it I know most people would go 3 gallon then 7 gallon but is there any harm in going straight to 7 gallon @JSB99


They're plenty big enough to go in the larger pots. They look like they're doing great!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok so since the transplant the new leaves are coming out with quite a serious taco curl. Temps have been 25-28C so about 78-86F. It hasn't really been as humid it's pretty comfortable in the room. Anybody know what's causing this or is this normal?
@Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99


----------



## New Age United (Jul 11, 2018)

Might as well post this while I'm at it this is the only leaf on any of the plants that has this discoloration it's one of the Northern Lights and I believe this is the plant I sprayed with insecticidal soap when it was just small bc there was a couple white spots on it. Anything to be conscerned about?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok so since the transplant the new leaves are coming out with quite a serious taco curl. Temps have been 25-28C so about 78-86F. It hasn't really been as humid it's pretty comfortable in the room. Anybody know what's causing this or is this normal?
> @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99
> 
> View attachment 4163635
> View attachment 4163636


i am gonna guess heat. how close is the light?

they still look real healthy, not sure it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Might as well post this while I'm at it this is the only leaf on any of the plants that has this discoloration it's one of the Northern Lights and I believe this is the plant I sprayed with insecticidal soap when it was just small bc there was a couple white spots on it. Anything to be conscerned about?
> 
> View attachment 4163646



i wouldn't worry about that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

it may be that your rh is a little low for veg. i like to run mine at around 70% at 75F
these numbers are too high for flower. the plants love it, but so do mold, mildew, and botrytis. i try to stay under 50% in flower, even though it would be better for the plants to be at 75% or higher


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i wouldn't worry about that


not unless it seems to be spreading


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not unless it seems to be spreading



well said...


----------



## New Age United (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok thanks guys I'm gonna raise the light a few inches I try to keep it around 18" above them. I'll try to get a humidistat so I can keep a closer eye on humidity.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok thanks guys I'm gonna raise the light a few inches I try to keep it around 18" above them. I'll try to get a humidistat so I can keep a closer eye on humidity.



well i didn't say raise the light, i was just asking. 

you want them to get as much light and light penetration as possible.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 11, 2018)

No I think you might be right the light was pretty close they stretched a bit and those two were really were close to the reflector like within a few inches so I raised it just a few inches.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 30 veg


----------



## New Age United (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok so the discoloration does appear to be spreading on the edges of the two leaves closest to the one that originally had it.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 14, 2018)

You think it's anything to worry about @Roger A. Shrubber ? I don't think it's mites I was thinking maybe a disease or deficiency.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2018)

not sure, doesn't look like a deficiency, doesn't look like a ph problem, the white tips are slight over feeding.
don't think it's bugs....i'm honestly not sure exactly what that is. might be a slight zinc deficiency, you can buy a small container of zinc sulfate and apply a very small amount as a foliar spray. that's a guess, though. i don't think it can hurt anything to try, but i'm not guaranteeing that's what it is


----------



## New Age United (Jul 14, 2018)

So I've been watering with Costco natural spring water but it's gonna get expensive now that they're in the 7 gallon pots. I'm expecting them to take 30 liters tonight. I don't want to use my water bc they shock the well every so often it is perfectly drinkable and tasteless, I can fill up at another house but the waters hard. The nearest roadside spring is about a 20 minute drive. What do you think my best option is? Use my own, use the hard water, or go to the roadside spring. @Sour Wreck

Edit: sorry Sour Wreck a simple Google search gave me the answer didn't mean to waste your time. Spring water it is.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 14, 2018)

New Age United said:


> So I've been watering with Costco natural spring water but it's gonna get expensive now that they're in the 7 gallon pots. I'm expecting them to take 30 liters tonight. I don't want to use my water bc they shock the well every so often it is perfectly drinkable and tasteless, I can fill up at another house but the waters hard. The nearest roadside spring is about a 20 minute drive. What do you think my best option is? Use my own, use the hard water, or go to the roadside spring. @Sour Wreck
> 
> Edit: sorry Sour Wreck a simple Google search gave me the answer didn't mean to waste your time. Spring water it is.


you are not wasting my time. we are all involved in something we love doing. i don't have all the answers, but am always happy to answer a question if i know it.

my water is horrible so i collect rain water and run hydro with it. i understand you can't do this in an apartment, but something to remember in the future if you can use it.

good luck


----------



## JSB99 (Jul 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it may be that your rh is a little low for veg. i like to run mine at around 70% at 75F
> these numbers are too high for flower. the plants love it, but so do mold, mildew, and botrytis. i try to stay under 50% in flower, even though it would be better for the plants to be at 75% or higherView attachment 4163690


I wonder if the plant is using up the majority of water just trying to stay cool and fight the dryness.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2018)

they do, but they can burn themselves at higher temps/rh unless you lower the ppm a little. they have no choice but to use the water in the pot, and if its full of nutes, the leaves will start absorbing it, then they start to dry out, thicken, the surface gets rough, then they start to get necrotic spots from the inside out, so if you run high temps, run lower ppm


----------



## JSB99 (Jul 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they do, but they can burn themselves at higher temps/rh unless you lower the ppm a little. they have no choice but to use the water in the pot, and if its full of nutes, the leaves will start absorbing it, then they start to dry out, thicken, the surface gets rough, then they start to get necrotic spots from the inside out, so if you run high temps, run lower ppm


Good to know!


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Jul 15, 2018)

When do you plan to flip to 12/12? I'm an apartment (closet) grower myself. Good to see others giving it a try. I've gotten my environment dialed and it took 3 grows. Fans are going to be your best friend come flowering. Good luck and your girls are looking great!



JSB99 said:


> These are mine. I'm not saying my way is the absolute correct way, as everyone has their own styles of growing. I trimmed the lower stuff in the last week if veg, then once more, a week or so into flower. I think this is my "Goldylocks" zone.
> View attachment 4156515 View attachment 4156516


What are those black cords in your pots? Are they used for watering?



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it may be that your rh is a little low for veg. i like to run mine at around 70% at 75F
> these numbers are too high for flower. the plants love it, but so do mold, mildew, and botrytis. i try to stay under 50% in flower, even though it would be better for the plants to be at 75% or higherView attachment 4163690


How does one interpret this chart if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## New Age United (Jul 15, 2018)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> When do you plan to flip to 12/12? I'm an apartment (closet) grower myself. Good to see others giving it a try. I've gotten my environment dialed and it took 3 grows. Fans are going to be your best friend come flowering. Good luck and your girls are looking great!


10 more days of veg was the plan but idk they busted out since putting them in the 7 gallons what do you think should I flip sooner???

 
Idk I think they still have room to grow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2018)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> When do you plan to flip to 12/12? I'm an apartment (closet) grower myself. Good to see others giving it a try. I've gotten my environment dialed and it took 3 grows. Fans are going to be your best friend come flowering. Good luck and your girls are looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want your rh to be in the green strip, so on the left, find your average high temp, and raise (or lower) your rh to the numbers in the green. you basically want to get as close to 10.0 as you can


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2018)

if you're staying in the same tent to flower, then i'd flip pretty soon, they'll get bigger than you think


----------



## New Age United (Jul 15, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you're staying in the same tent to flower, then i'd flip pretty soon, they'll get bigger than you think


Ok thanks Roger ya I was thinking they might get too big that would suck.


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Jul 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> 10 more days of veg was the plan but idk they busted out since putting them in the 7 gallons what do you think should I flip sooner???
> 
> View attachment 4165854
> Idk I think they still have room to grow


6 plants in a 4x4 flowering tent may become an issue. I have 4 in a 3x3 and I’m pushing it; that’s with 3 gallon pots. Your girls are going to explode in growth in flower with those big pots too! Here’s a pic of my canopy:


----------



## New Age United (Jul 16, 2018)

Antisocial Extrovert said:


> 6 plants in a 4x4 flowering tent may become an issue. I have 4 in a 3x3 and I’m pushing it; that’s with 3 gallon pots. Your girls are going to explode in growth in flower with those big pots too! Here’s a pic of my canopy:
> View attachment 4166185


Yes thank you Extrovert I flipped today. The original plan was to have just 4 plants but the 5 pack of seeds was cheaper and it came with a freebie, worst case I'll put the two runts outside to free up some space.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 16, 2018)

Day 1 flip. I removed the 2 runts I wanna put them out now so that they can get the last few weeks of outside veg.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

Just let me know anybody of any foreseeable problems with this set up. Instead of having another tent I'm going to turn my closet into a veg room, not only will this save hundreds of dollars it will be better bc then I won't have 2 lights going in the bedroom where heat is already a conscern with just the one, and it will still be concealed and will leave much needed space in the bedroom.
I am going to put a duct in the bedroom window and have another inline fan drawing air and blowing it into the room right where the tent fan is exhausting I figure that will give the chance for the cold air in winter to warm up a bit with the two mixing. Then I will have an opening in my bedroom wall to the closet, down worry about damage I'm a crackfiller. Then I will have another opening concealed behind my garbage can about 3 inch gap between wall and can I know it would be more efficient to have it blowing straight out with no obstacles but we have to make do. 

  
The last pic shows you just how close the closet is to the entrance but I'm probably gonna run this northern lights again bc its suppose to be low odor so far throughout veg I haven't even needed the carbon filter.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2018)

I really hope you trust your landlord and lease agreement. Be safe. Very pretty, by the way.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I really hope you trust your landlord and lease agreement. Be safe. Very pretty, by the way.


I trust the maintenance guy in the 20 months I've lived here he's the only one who has ever entered my unit. The lease was only 1 year I never signed a new one but yes I am well aware I could be kicked out if that ever happens I will rent a house, hopefully where the landlord knows I'm growing it will be legal in October right.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

The other option is to use my bedroom closet the only thing is that the water heater is in there so if that ever goes the maintenance guy will have to go in there.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I trust the maintenance guy in the 20 months I've lived here he's the only one who has ever entered my unit. The lease was only 1 year I never signed a new one but yes I am well aware I could be kicked out if that ever happens I will rent a house, hopefully where the landlord knows I'm growing it will be legal in October right.


Not kicked out. If you aren’t in a legal state, you could be arrested and potentially imprisoned.

Edit: Nevermind, you’re in Canada.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey man I've been following this for the last month or so since I'm in a similar situation.

Looking good though! Can't wait to see how it turns out so I can compare. I'm probably gonna run a 3 plant ScrOG myself.

Just a little tip, I'm signing my lease ahead of time cause I read through it and they never made any amendments regarding cultivation. So come the day it's legal there's really nothing they can do about it even if they find out since it's not against the lease agreement.

Until then it'd be mostly an inconvenience for me if I got kicked out. I just gotta keep it at or under the 4 plant limit to avoid any serious legal repercussions. 

Anyways good luck man!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

Change in plans I'm gonna have an intake and exhaust in my bedroom window I am on the ground floor but the only one who goes back there is Doug and he knows I'm growing. I do plan on running Blue Cheese, White Rhino and whatever freebie so it might be a little stinky but I plan on investing $140 in a Can-lite carbon filter I heard they're good. Then I will have an inlet/outlet in the bedroom wall to the closet veg room.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Change in plans I'm gonna have an intake and exhaust in my bedroom window I am on the ground floor but the only one who goes back there is Doug and he knows I'm growing. I do plan on running Blue Cheese, White Rhino and whatever freebie so it might be a little stinky but I plan on investing $140 in a Can-lite carbon filter I heard they're good. Then I will have an inlet/outlet in the bedroom wall to the closet veg room.


Blue Cheese is easily one of my favorites in terms of scent. Sharp electric blue, that’s the only way I can describe it.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok all of a sudden all 4 are starting to claw. Any idea why 
@Sour Wreck @Roger A. Shrubber


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 18, 2018)

Nitrogen toxicity?

over watering?


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Nitrogen toxicity?
> 
> over watering?


Ok thanks a bunch sour it could be too much nitrogen I did put a fair amount of sheep shit in the soil I only fed them twice in all of veg last time was a couple weeks ago. I did just water them tonight but the soil was dry and they were even hanging a bit so I don't think it's over watering, maybe I am giving them each 2.5 liters every 3-4 days since they've been in the 7 gallons.

Any suggestions how to fix the situation if it is the sheep shit??? Should I just let them grow through it and hope it corrects itself?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Ok thanks a bunch sour it could be too much nitrogen I did put a fair amount of sheep shit in the soil I only fed them twice in all of veg last time was a couple weeks ago. I did just water them tonight but the soil was dry and they were even hanging a bit so I don't think it's over watering, maybe I am giving them each 2.5 liters every 3-4 days since they've been in the 7 gallons.
> 
> Any suggestions how to fix the situation if it is the sheep shit??? Should I just let them grow through it and hope it corrects itself?


yeah, that's about your only real option, besides repotting, which i don't think is necessary. when you water, make sure you get a decent amount of runoff, and get them out of it quick, don't let them reabsorb any of it.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 19, 2018)

Day 4 flip


----------



## New Age United (Jul 21, 2018)

Ok big change in plans I'm moving in with my buddy he has a tent too so we're gonna grow there it's a lot safer specially where he has a license. So I will keep this thread up to date until I move then I will start a new thread a link to it on here. I won't be moving till the end of August. If anyone has an apartment grow and wants to take over this thread they are welcome.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 21, 2018)

My buddy came over and he wanted to see the plants better so I turned the light on and it ended up being on for about an hr. 3 hrs before it's scheduled time. Is this gonna fuck them up? Day 6 flip. @Sour Wreck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2018)

not one time, just don't make a habit out of it


----------



## New Age United (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm having serious second thoughts about moving I really love living alone. Idk I think I might stay here for awhile and go ahead with the closet veg room.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not one time, just don't make a habit out of it


x2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 22, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I'm having serious second thoughts about moving I really love living alone. Idk I think I might stay here for awhile and go ahead with the closet veg room.


lol, i can't live with anyone anymore, i'm an asshole like that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

IF i find a girlfriend that plays mmos, smokes weed, has the same schedule as me, likes all the same shows as me, and can keep her fucking hands off of my project table......i'd probably still not let her move in


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i can't live with anyone anymore, i'm an asshole like that


I've had several roommates myself and every time its ended in disaster. From good friends to family. Me and the wife decided to just go solo from now on, seems it's ruined too many friendships.

Not sure if _we're_ the ass holes or _everyone else _was.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> I've had several roommates myself and every time its ended in disaster. From good friends to family. Me and the wife decided to just go solo from now on, seems it's ruined too many friendships.
> 
> Not sure if _we're_ the ass holes or _everyone else _was.


can't it be both?


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't it be both?


Probably both.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi there. Just found this thread and thought I’d check in. I’m on ig @condo_grower1. 
I have a few thoughts.
I know where you got your kit from and you’ll have to swap out that carbon filter. I think mine lasted 5 months. 
Landlords and condo committees can pass their own bylaws regarding cannabis. I’m an owner and they sent around a revision to the rules forbidding smoking vaping or growing. The only way around this is to become legal so that’s what I’m doing. 
Stealth is the main goal. Keep your grow tight. Clean like a fanatic. Tell no one else. 
Dry in your flower tent to take advantage of the carbon filter. Factor two weeks drying time into your timing for the next run. 
Hit me up on ig if you have any other questions. I have 2.5 yrs experience growing in this environment.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 22, 2018)

Day 7 flip. The first hairs have shown up but not on all 4 so I'm not gonna count this as flower yet.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful. But count day 1 flower when you flip. Otherwise it gets too confusing for everyone.


----------



## gpsanjeev (Jul 23, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 7 flip. The first hairs have shown up but not on all 4 so I'm not gonna count this as flower yet.
> 
> View attachment 4169524


Nice girls. Look very healthy. 
Happy growing!!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 23, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Beautiful. But count day 1 flower when you flip. Otherwise it gets too confusing for everyone.


I've always been told that flower doesn't start till 7-10 days after flip when the first hairs come in, and that's when the seedbanks consider it started so it would be 9 weeks from there not from flip. It would be like counting the seedling stage as veg, that's just what I've gathered from many people on this site.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 23, 2018)

^ do you see how it’s confusing? I don’t know one breeder that lists day 1 as when the first hairs appear. Perhaps you can enlighten me? Those times are just guidelines anyway, as I’m sure you check the trichomes for doneness?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

i personally start counting when i start to see good sized clumps of pistils. so my plants have finished stretch when i start counting for myself. when i'm posting on here, i count from when i flipped, because that's what most people seem to mean


----------



## New Age United (Jul 23, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> ^ do you see how it’s confusing? I don’t know one breeder that lists day 1 as when the first hairs appear. Perhaps you can enlighten me? Those times are just guidelines anyway, as I’m sure you check the trichomes for doneness?


Yes of course I check the trichomes idk if that's what breeders do I've just been told that what breeders post as the estimated flower time is more often than not from the time the first hairs appear, so if a breeder states a 9 week flower period it would usually be 10 weeks from flip. So just to clarify I will count day 1 of flower when I see at least 2 well developed pistols on each plant.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 23, 2018)

i start counting at flip also. but i do like to watch the trichs when growing new strains.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 23, 2018)

There are now quite a few hairs on all 4 so this is day 1 flower. The breeders state a 7-9 week flower period for the Northern Lights and 8-9 weeks for the Blueberry it will be interesting to see how long they take from here.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 25, 2018)

Day 3 flower

 
The leaves are all the same color that's just a trick that the hps is making on my camera.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 27, 2018)

600W MH running at 18/6 costs roughly $30 CAD to run at 10.81 cents per KWH.
That's not just calculated I actually calculated $24 with the fans and everything but the power bill is $30 higher than normal.

Edit: I think I may have calculated the avg between 12/12 and 18/6


----------



## Gritzman (Jul 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> That might knock 20% off the RH. I'd get a dedicated unit.
> It is the best money you will ever spend growing.


What model dehumidifier are you using? How much heat is it generating? I have a small grow like New Age does.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> What model dehumidifier are you using? How much heat is it generating? I have a small grow like New Age does.


you might want to look into a peltier unit if you're only growing 2 or 4 plants at a time, they aren't big enough to take care of a big room, but they produce a lot less heat than a standard unit, and the better ones are pretty good.
i've got one of these, and it works better than i expected it to. i have a big whirlpool unit for the house, this is in the bathroom. had a mildew problem, this keeps it dry as a bone in there, and the hallway attached to it.
https://www.amazon.com/Pro-Breeze-Electric-Dehumidifier-Portable/dp/B01DC5PPWM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1532798130&sr=8-5&keywords=peltier+dehumidifier


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> What model dehumidifier are you using? How much heat is it generating? I have a small grow like New Age does.


It is a local Brand, so not much use to you, it does about 26L per day, what is that? 7, 8 gallons? It has 2 power levels, I think at full power, with high fan and ionizer running it is rated for 360W.


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking great!!! Just read thru this thread with my morning smoke. Looking awesome excited to follow along from here. 

They’re your plants. You can count days of veg/flower however the fuck you want!! 

I learned an immense amount of shit reading this beginning to end. 

Props on the apartment grow dude. Can’t wait to see how they come out!


----------



## New Age United (Jul 29, 2018)

Day 7 flower


----------



## TheBeardedBudzman (Jul 29, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## New Age United (Aug 4, 2018)

Day 13 flower

    

Now a lot of the leaves are yellowing I haven't given any nutes just picked some up today will feed tonight.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 4, 2018)

looking nice brother...


----------



## New Age United (Aug 10, 2018)

Day 19 flower


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 14, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 19 flower
> 
> View attachment 4179001 View attachment 4179002 View attachment 4179003 View attachment 4179004



Wow looking really good! How's the smell on them


----------



## New Age United (Aug 15, 2018)

BMWEATER said:


> Wow looking really good! How's the smell on them


Very little smell I don't think the Northern Lights have any smell at all the Blueberry has a dank smell but really not strong at all, I still have not used the carbon filter that's how little they smell.


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 15, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Very little smell I don't think the Northern Lights have any smell at all the Blueberry has a dank smell but really not strong at all, I still have not used the carbon filter that's how little they smell.



Your lucky! Sometimes you have to run those suckers from veg lol


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Might as well post this while I'm at it this is the only leaf on any of the plants that has this discoloration it's one of the Northern Lights and I believe this is the plant I sprayed with insecticidal soap when it was just small bc there was a couple white spots on it. Anything to be conscerned about?
> 
> View attachment 4163646


I fried the fuck out of my plants with insecticidal soap one time (garden safe brand) ill drop some pics cuz yours definitely dont look like soap burn.
Your plants look really good tho. Im growing in an apartment too. Its small as fuck and my tent is in the living room lol. Theres a whole different set of obstacles when it comes to apartment growing. Glad to see you're killing it.


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 16, 2018)

This little lady didnt stink till i was trimming her, then my whole apartment complex could smell it. Take extra precautions come harvest time.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 16, 2018)

Day 25 flower

  
The last pic is a close up of one of the branches there's a bunch of branches with the same bud development thank you very much people for suggesting I leave the branches grow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 16, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 25 flower
> 
> View attachment 4182123 View attachment 4182124View attachment 4182125
> The last pic is a close up of one of the branches there's a bunch of branches with the same bud development thank you very much people for suggesting I leave the branches grow.


stacking up nice, looking good


----------



## New Age United (Aug 22, 2018)

Day 31 flower


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Great idea never thought of that


bungee cords. you should buy a variac to control the fan speed. they are better for the motor then a speed controller.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 26, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I need to change my off hrs from 12-6am to 11-5pm any suggestions on how to do it with the least stress on the plants?
> @Roger A. Shrubber


remember its 12 hours of uninterrupted darkness


----------



## New Age United (Aug 27, 2018)

I've had to tie up the three northern lights bc they all fell over. Now they're at about a 45 degree angle bc the reflector is not rigid and i don't want to lose coverage, I could move each plant out towards the walls and they would then stand straight. What do you think @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck should I just leave them at an angle or make them stand straight?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

i'd go to home depot and pick up a couple dozen bamboo canes, stick 4 or 5 around the outside of the pot and get rid of the strings.


----------



## BarryBwana (Aug 27, 2018)

Lol, looks like your plants are trying to commit suicide and hang themselves.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 27, 2018)

Lmao too funny. I couldn't just leave em lying flat


----------



## TurboTokes (Aug 28, 2018)

Gonna be some big yielders!


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 28, 2018)

The landlord is coming into my apartment thursday morning for "electrical purposes"
Seeing as my grow is in the living room I've got some problems lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 28, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> The landlord is coming into my apartment thursday morning for "electrical purposes"
> Seeing as my grow is in the living room I've got some problems lol.



rent a uhaul truck or trailer to store your grow equipment and plants in until its over. load the trailer at night.

best of luck

https://www.rollitup.org/t/stealth-cabs.973006/


----------



## New Age United (Aug 28, 2018)

Day 37 flower


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 28, 2018)

nice !!!!


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> rent a uhaul truck or trailer to store your grow equipment and plants in until its over. load the trailer at night.
> 
> best of luck
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/stealth-cabs.973006/


Thats a brilliant idea. Thanks man.


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 29, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Day 37 flower
> 
> View attachment 4188871 View attachment 4188872 View attachment 4188873


Looking good!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 3, 2018)

Day 43 flower


----------



## AngryPirate (Sep 12, 2018)

Just seen this thread. Awesome man!! I hope this is still working out for you! They look great!!!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 13, 2018)

Day 53 flower. Got no loop have to go by hairs, they're about 30-50% curled in and darkened on the 3 northern lights, the blueberry still has a ways to go.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 14, 2018)

Any advice would be appreciated @Roger A. Shrubber . I have these seedlings that are over a week old I unknowingly planted them in soiless medium and now they're not growing, I tried feeding them but to no avail. I'm going to transplant them into my usual promix bx tonight , unfortunately I can't transplant into bigger pots cuz I have no where to put them so I'm gonna spoon them out and replant them in the same starter pots.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2018)

promix is soiless medium. if you're feeding them and they aren't growing, they're probably filling those pots with roots. they look pretty healthy to me. if you feel like it's necessary, go ahead, but i think if you give them a few more days, they'll take off again.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 15, 2018)

Just chopped 2 of the northern lights, day 55 from first hairs day 62 from flip.


----------



## xox (Sep 16, 2018)

nice looking plants man they are looking real fat! yes promix bx is a soiless medium i use that as well, i usually water with a ph of 6 for promix seems to work. the thing about promix is, it has lime to buffer its ph and over time the lime becomes less effective. the peat moss is acidic so the soil will become more acidic over time. i usually just add fertilizer with my water never thought of adding sheep shit. nice stuff man


----------



## New Age United (Sep 22, 2018)

My new girls are transplanted. Just chopped the last northern lights shes a heavy bitch. Brought my buddies plant over and brought the two runts back in from outside, I know its risky but I
had too.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 23, 2018)

@New Age United check this out it was from my old apartment grow in a 2" x 4" 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/page-297

Your plants look great, this might help with space management and maximizing yield...just my .02.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 4, 2018)

Whys my baby drooping??? She was just watered last night with tap water for the first time but all the others are sprung like chickens. Any ideas? @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99
The one on the bottom right corner


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

New Age United said:


> View attachment 4210424 Whys my baby drooping??? She was just watered last night with tap water for the first time but all the others are sprung like chickens. Any ideas? @Roger A. Shrubber @Sour Wreck @JSB99
> The one on the bottom right corner


dunno, give us some pictures. the bottom right in the greenish pic?


----------



## New Age United (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno, give us some pictures. the bottom right in the greenish pic?


Sorry roger I uploaded a pic right after my original post do you see it there?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

looks healthy to me. it has some pretty big leaves on it, may just be weighing it down.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 4, 2018)

Smoke and yield report: Northern Light by Royal Queen Seeds and it is Light not Lights but I believe it is bred with the original strain.

Out of 5 feminized seeds I got 2 runts and 3 strong females. One yielded 54 grams one 50 grams and one 47 grams. I estimate an oz a plant on the 2 runts there still not finished.

Smoke is very smooth, bit of a peppery taste, potency is just there it's enough to satisfy the craving for THC and leaves you a little relaxed but does not get you baked and certainly is not primo. On the site I ordered from I will give it 3 stars outta 5 for good yield at nearly 2 ounces a plant but lacking in potency.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 7, 2018)

Man this blueberry is the shit


----------



## New Age United (Oct 12, 2018)

My babies are yellowing I'm feeding them but still. I think the sheep shit makes a big difference will always use from now on.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 12, 2018)

I seriously underestimated this northern lights I cut two plants too early I cut one a week later around the 9 week mark and it is much more potent it gets you super baked. I will give it 4 stars outta 5 on the site I ordered from.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2018)

Sheep shit is awesome.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 17, 2018)

Shout out to everyone, shits legal now. Everyone in my building can smell this shit lmfao!!!!!! Its all good they've all tried my shit and they love it. Got my closet as a veg room my tent as flower room. I'm pushing 11 oz every 11 weeks.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 17, 2018)

Yield and Smoke report: Blueberry by Canuk Seeds. Out of one freebie I got one very strong female.

Very good yield at 57 grams and a very very smooth smoke with a nice fruity flavour and gets you super baked, a power rush of thc as you're puffing and a nice stone after a few minutes, straight up primo, highly recommended, on the site I ordered from I will give it 5 stars outta 5 for good yield and great potency.

Note: It took 11 weeks to flower 12 weeks from flip


----------



## New Age United (Oct 17, 2018)

Sorry no I estimated an oz off the 2 tops turned out to be 18 grams and 20 grams from the tops total weight of the plant 67 grams.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2018)

The kids are transplanted and looking good ready to become young adolescents. Only the one plant left in flower i put the kids in the tent and now my closet is in flower.

 
I'll upload a pic of flower tonight when the light comes on


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2018)

Week 2 of flower. Shes a bagseed of medical. Shes a monster look at all those budsites.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 20, 2018)

What is this white pepper all over the leaves. Its every leaf. Deficiencies? Humidity? It's very dry. @Roger A. Shrubber @JSB99 @ANC


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2018)

that looks like spider mite damage, at least in that light.

pics with better lighting, plz. could be a lot of things, hate to commit yet


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

I agree it looks like mite damage...
For me, that meant having to take fresh cuttings, dipping them in a garlic oil pyrethrin mix and keeping them out of the grow room for a few weeks, as well as painting out the room. again.
Not much you can do at this stage except keep a fan on the plant to reduce their reproduction.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 21, 2018)

Oh no. Not good lol!!!


----------



## New Age United (Oct 27, 2018)

Just an update: the two tops on the blueberry were rotten, I suspect during the curing process. The buds were just too fucking big from now on I will bust big buds up and dry in a paper bag.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 27, 2018)

Update: the two runts produced some powerful bud 3ven stronger than the blueberry, not sure how long they flowered but its potent.


----------



## CanadianDank (Oct 28, 2018)

New Age United said:


> Shout out to everyone, shits legal now. Everyone in my building can smell this shit lmfao!!!!!! Its all good they've all tried my shit and they love it. Got my closet as a veg room my tent as flower room. I'm pushing 11 oz every 11 weeks.


Congratulations to us. we aren't criminals anymore. Well, at least not for this.. LOL


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2018)

So yes it is confirmed spider mites have greatly infested my plant in week 3 of flower, buds are well developed, they're everywhere on every leaf. I sprayed her down with insecticidal soap, any other suggestions on what to do? @Roger A. Shrubber @ANC


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

Just drop a match as you walk out the front door.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

be very careful about getting anything on the buds. even if it not toxic, it probably isn't going to make it taste very good.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just drop a match as you walk out the front door.


I was afraid you would say that lmao, is that it is this the end lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be very careful about getting anything on the buds. even if it not toxic, it probably isn't going to make it taste very good.


it's bad, not a lot to do during flower, really. you can use diatomaceous earth, it'll slow them down. you can make up some hot sauce bug killer, and carefully spray the bottoms of your leaves, doing your best to keep any over spray off of buds. before you put any more into flower, clean the hell out of your room, and spray it down good with some pyrethin spray. you can spray plants in veg with pyrethin, it works great, but not once flower starts.

up to you to decide whether to ride it out, and take what you get, or trash these and start over


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

I have seen Harley from NPK say you can use Mighty even in flower.
The thought just creeps me out. I'd rather just smoke the mites.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have seen Harley from NPK say you can use Mighty even in flower.
> The thought just creeps me out. I'd rather just smoke the mites.


Lmao that's what I was thinking too


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

I mean I smoke guerilla grown land race weed most of the time... every conceivable kind of bug and slug crawls over that shit from time to time.

Once in a while you will light up a piece of insect leg or something. A horrible unmistakable taste.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> I mean I smoke guerilla grown land race weed most of the time... every conceivable kind of bug and slug crawls over that shit from time to time.
> 
> Once in a while you will light up a piece of insect leg or something. A horrible unmistakable taste.


Lol!!!!!


----------



## New Age United (Nov 3, 2018)

Day 3 flip

 
Theres not a single runt


----------



## Greennner (Nov 20, 2018)

You use 2 600w light?
If Thats the case, 8-16 ounce every 8 weeks is Not mutch. 
You could make 42 ounce in 9-10 weeks


----------



## New Age United (Nov 20, 2018)

Greennner said:


> You use 2 600w light?
> If Thats the case, 8-16 ounce every 8 weeks is Not mutch.
> You could make 42 ounce in 9-10 weeks


No just one. 2 600s in a 4×4 tent would be too hot, and 16 oz is about the best you can expect from a 4×4 space.


----------



## Greennner (Nov 20, 2018)

New Age United said:


> No just one. 2 600s in a 4×4 tent would be too hot, and 16 oz is about the best you can expect from a 4×4 space.


But how much Watt is in the 3×3 vegi tent?

i have seen a Lot 20oz grows in a3×3 tent


----------



## New Age United (Nov 20, 2018)

Greennner said:


> But how much Watt is in the 3×3 vegi tent?
> 
> i have seen a Lot 20oz grows in a3×3 tent


600w in veg as well. I'd really like to know what strains they were growing to get 20 oz in a sq meter.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 20, 2018)

Day 13 flower. 1 northern lights 1 blueberry 1 white rhino and 3 blue cheese.


----------



## Greennner (Nov 21, 2018)

New Age United said:


> 600w in veg as well. I'd really like to know what strains they were growing to get 20 oz in a sq meter.


Ok, than you do have 2× 600w lights runnig.
Thats a realy Bad set up if you Look for efficence

And for that result ,i think its just a waste of Power...

Sorry But this is normal, 600w in a 3×3 with 20oz
Did you ever hear of gramm/Watt should be 1/1
(staying horizontal)
But if you Go vertical you can make almost 60 oz in a 3×3 tent( But Thats a crazy ukrainy thing  )

I have seen it with different strains
(Afghani ,jack herer,silver haze ,skunk=sensi
New zealand,amnesia Core cut,nycd,
I maybe forgeot some


If you want to be efficent
Buy a little led clone light(Max 15-20w) and a little mother light(Max 25-40w)

And Go with sog ,
just rooting cooles 10 days+-
Put it in the tent for 1-2 week for veging

And giv it a go, with a fast 8 week strain ,
skunk is a fast and good producer and its easy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

Greennner said:


> Ok, than you do have 2× 600w lights runnig.
> Thats a realy Bad set up if you Look for efficence
> 
> And for that result ,i think its just a waste of Power...
> ...


600 for veg is kind of overkill, but if you already have it, go with it, i guess.
2 600 watt lights will produce more lumens per watt than 1 1k light, and give you better spacing. the 1k will penetrate a little better, but not enough in my opinion to justify the extra 40% energy, especially since you'll still need two1ks to cover the same area adequately


----------



## New Age United (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys. I can't afford to change my setup atm but will keep the efficiency in mind. I really don't understand what vertical growing actually is could you please explain @Greennner


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2018)

check out the vertical forum, they hang bulbs, bare usually, vertically, and surround them with plants trained into screens, like a horizontal scrog, but vertical, and they can surround the bulb, get three or four plants around one light


----------



## New Age United (Nov 24, 2018)

Just picked up my buddies tent its gonna stay here for awhile. Exact same tent as mine 4×4 with 4" fan 600w light.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 26, 2018)

Greennner said:


> Ok, than you do have 2× 600w lights runnig.
> Thats a realy Bad set up if you Look for efficence
> 
> And for that result ,i think its just a waste of Power...
> ...


I really appreciate the advice greennner I may try sog once I find the right strain I haven't yet found the strain I'm looking for so no point in keeping a mother yet. I just ordered 5 sugar black rose and 1 amnesia auto. The SBR say it only takes 6 weeks to flower.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 26, 2018)

Fuck my new girls have mites. I'm gonna try vegetable oil since they're already in flower


----------



## Greennner (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh no ... kill all mites!

Yes, rape oil or neem tree oil should work

I know some good stuff its called
B.a.c plant bac vitality Killer stuff and Biologic .

Or do some sulfur burnig


What Kind of strains do you want/like
But sog goes with almost every strain

So you could have more than Double ,
Or just runnig 1 grow tent(4×4) and no vegi tent
A little Box for the clones is enoght with 10-20w


----------



## New Age United (Nov 30, 2018)

Greennner said:


> Oh no ... kill all mites!
> 
> Yes, rape oil or neem tree oil should work
> 
> ...


I'm gonna gamble on this Sugar Black Rose it has multiple 5 star reviews so I'm gonna select 2 mothers outta 5 seeds. I will have my closet to keep the mothers and clones, then flower in the two tents. Just one question, will I be able to keep the plants in 1 gallon pots right until they're finished? I would like to do 16 plants in 1 gallon pots if possible.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 1, 2018)

Second tent is up and running I put the 3 blue cheese in there since they're all shorter than the others.


----------



## Greennner (Dec 3, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I'm gonna gamble on this Sugar Black Rose it has multiple 5 star reviews so I'm gonna select 2 mothers outta 5 seeds. I will have my closet to keep the mothers and clones, then flower in the two tents. Just one question, will I be able to keep the plants in 1 gallon pots right until they're finished? I would like to do 16 plants in 1 gallon pots if possible.


Yes you can juse 1 gallon Pots for sog.
But i would take 1 1/2 gallon (6-7liter) smart Pots.
Or normal 1 1/2 gallon


----------



## herer55 (Dec 3, 2018)

3 gallon smart pots with half perlite/half coco


----------



## New Age United (Dec 8, 2018)

Day 30 flower. I put all six together again until I get a couple of back up bulbs, this bulb has 21 weeks on it so if it goes I have my other bulb which only has 12 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 14, 2018)

Idk there could be close to a lb in there when she's all said and done. I think I'm gonna try scrog instead of sog. The most I would get with sog is an oz a plant maybe less, so if I can get a lb the way I'm growing now with just 6 plants per tent I think I would rather do that.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 14, 2018)

They blew right up in just the last 6 days


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2018)

So now my bedroom is my grow room and my bed is in the living room lol!!!!


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2018)

My new seedlings which I plan on cloning. 4 Sugar Black Rose and 2 Afghan Kush. Also 1 Amnesia Auto that has some funky growth.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 28, 2018)

Chopped one of the blue cheese last night only took 7 weeks of flower 8 weeks from flip.


----------



## Way2-High (Dec 28, 2018)

Great post new age. Love it


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2018)

Babies are done their first transplant, they look small but their roots were getting bound in the cups so I transplanted.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2018)

Just chopped the white rhino she took 52 days, advertised at 42 days and also advertised at 2.5oz per sq ft which is no where near what I'll get. Maybe 2oz for a 2.5 sq ft space. That's by Canuk Seeds btw.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2018)

And the remaining four all very close to finished


----------



## New Age United (Jan 2, 2019)

K we got two very good strains here in both Blue Cheese(Barneys Farm) and White Rhino(Canuk Seeds), very potent. full smoke and yield report coming soon just trimming them up now.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 2, 2019)

@New Age United what do you do if someone comes to inspect your apartment? I will be moving into a apartment soon but I don’t wanna down size my 4x2x5 tent


----------



## New Age United (Jan 2, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @New Age United what do you do if someone comes to inspect your apartment? I will be moving into a apartment soon but I don’t wanna down size my 4x2x5 tent


I already moved the tent from my living to my bedroom the whole process takes about a half hour that's taking it down and putting back that includes moving the light and fans. So I have a buddy who has a heated garage just 2 minutes from my building if they tell me they're doing an inspection they have to give me 24 hours notice but the last time they gave me 48, then I would move the tent and plants to his place for a few days. But it was suggested in an earlier post that you could rent a uhaul for just the day if you absolutely had to.

Other than that I know the maintenance guy and I've smoked with him hes cool he wouldn't rat, but that was one of the conscerns with having it in my living room is everyone can see it, the other being that I was skunking the building out now you can't smell a thing and I have three plants hanging open in the bedroom.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 2, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I already moved the tent from my living to my bedroom the whole process takes about a half hour that's taking it down and putting back that includes moving the light and fans. So I have a buddy who has a heated garage just 2 minutes from my building if they tell me they're doing an inspection they have to give me 24 hours notice but the last time they gave me 48, then I would move the tent and plants to his place for a few days. But it was suggested in an earlier post that you could rent a uhaul for just the day if you absolutely had to.
> 
> Other than that I know the maintenance guy and I've smoked with him hes cool he wouldn't rat, but that was one of the conscerns with having it in my living room is everyone can see it, the other being that I was skunking the building out now you can't smell a thing and I have three plants hanging open in the bedroom.


Right on thanks for the response


----------



## New Age United (Jan 2, 2019)

Not a very good yield on this first Blue Cheese she was the smallest of the three but she only yielded 41.79 grams


----------



## New Age United (Jan 3, 2019)

Smoke and yield report for White Rhino (Canuck Seeds) and Blue Cheese (Barneys Farm).

I got just the one White Rhino seed and it grew a strong healthy plant but was a bit runtish, growing tall and narrow, only producing 3 colas after 1 topping. The yield was 44.17 grams so at just over 1 and a half oz it's not a big take, like I said she may have been a runt. Smoke is a little harsh with a strong peppery taste, not pleasant but not horrible either. The potency is very good it gives you both an immediate and long lasting buzz that's not very heavy more of a cerebral high. She took 52 days to flower 59 days from flip.

I got 3 Blue Cheese seeds, all 3 hatched and produced strong healthy plants, all 3 were shorter and bushier than my other 3 plants, I've only harvested 1 so far and it was the smallest of the 3, she only yielded 41.79 grams. The one I got hanging now is much beefier and the one still growing is bigger still. The smoke is deadly it's right on the edge between mids and top shelf, it has a powerful after effect and a very long lasting high, it's a bit heavier than the White Rhino has more of a body stone but also more of a head high, even causing a bit of paranoia the first time you smoke it as if you haven't smoked for a while. The taste is very fruity she has the taste of the blueberry much more than the cheese at least this pheno does, also a little harsh but neither of these strains are fully cured yet. The first plant took 49 days to flower 56 days from flip, the second was chopped 2 days later and the third is still going a week after the first cut.

All in all both strains were very easy to grow, I'm not impressed by the yield of either of them so far, but the smoke is very good midshelf, the Blue Cheese being a fair bit stronger. I will post the yield of the other 2 Blue Cheese and do another report on the Northern Lights, this being by a different breeder than the last crop.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 5, 2019)

The second blue cheese only yielded 32 grams, definitely not impressed by the yield but damn it's good smoke. It might be more suitable for a sea of green. Since I'm not gonna be anywhere close to a lb I might reconsider goin sog.


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 6, 2019)

I never understand one thing..exsaust and intake of air in apartment..How do I supply fresh air,in the winter?? Do they (girls) mind, if it is a stale bedroom air?? And what if I cant put exsaust to blow thru window or similar?? And I must say biggest problem is sound of the vent,and air going thru ...


----------



## New Age United (Jan 6, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I never understand one thing..exsaust and intake of air in apartment..How do I supply fresh air,in the winter?? Do they (girls) mind, if it is a stale bedroom air?? And what if I cant put exsaust to blow thru window or similar?? And I must say biggest problem is sound of the vent,and air going thru ...


Honestly I just have the bedroom window cracked about an inch and that's literally the only fresh air coming in. No the girls don't seem to mind they are vibrant healthy plants.


----------



## ChronBonz (Jan 8, 2019)

GREAT information NewAge, Your crazy growing in an apartment! HAHA good for you though, beauty buds and I love all the details your providing.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 12, 2019)

This is day 14 of veg. They're moving a little slow I think temperature might be a factor they were slow as seedlings too. What do you think @Roger A. Shrubber are they way behind for 2 weeks of veg?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2019)

New Age United said:


> This is day 14 of veg. They're moving a little slow I think temperature might be a factor they were slow as seedlings too. What do you think @Roger A. Shrubber are they way behind for 2 weeks of veg?
> View attachment 4263764


i think they look ok for two weeks, about ready for the first topping, imo. not sure how warm your floor is, might not hurt to get them up off the floor a little, either something like sheet styro under the liner, or just blocks or bricks to get them off the floor. warm roots = faster growth


----------



## New Age United (Jan 13, 2019)

The last Blue Cheese yielded a whopping 66 grams that's 2 and 3/8 oz. The other two must have been runts. I just ordered more Blue Cheese and White Rhino bc they're such good smoke. Now that I've had a heavy yielder I think I may take a mother and clone her.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 13, 2019)

Holy fuck boys this Northern Lights by Canuck seeds is the shit, this is top shelf I'll give a smoke and yield report after I cut er up tomorrow going to bed fried.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Holy fuck boys this Northern Lights by Canuck seeds is the shit, this is top shelf I'll give a smoke and yield report after I cut er up tomorrow going to bed fried.


i bought some gg#4, green crack, sour diesel, and critical ww from Canuck, been pretty happy with all of them. they used to have a bad rep, but it looks like they got their shit together


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 14, 2019)

New Age United said:


> The last Blue Cheese yielded a whopping 66 grams that's 2 and 3/8 oz. The other two must have been runts. I just ordered more Blue Cheese and White Rhino bc they're such good smoke. Now that I've had a heavy yielder I think I may take a mother and clone her.


Blue cheese is a real delight ey!


----------



## New Age United (Jan 14, 2019)

Smoke and yield report for Northern Lights(Canuk Seeds). 
Outta one seed I got a strong healthy plant, did not expect such a low yield at all she was deceptive, appearing to grow big, but she only yielded 44.33 grams, not impressed by that and I honestly don't think she was a runt she was big.

Smoke has an unbelievable taste, some of the best tasting weed I've ever tried, floral and soapy, very pleasing. The potency is awesome gives you a very strong buzz, I smoked 10 joints last night and wasn't really fried until I smoked a j of this shit at the end of it, I woke up with a weed hangover and I'm certain it was caused by the NL. 

So no problems very easy to grow, low odor, not impressed by yield very impressed by smoke.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 20, 2019)

Transplant complete

The one in the middle is the Amnesia Auto shes already started to flower I dont have a bigger pot so she'll stay in the one gallon till finish I kinda wanna see if how she'll do would like to know if I can use it for sea of green.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 20, 2019)

Fuck that's an odd looking patch of plants you'd swear not one of them was the same strain.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2019)

@Roger A. Shrubber if you take a look at the picture two posts up even the one on the far left upfront is yellowing now and the other two are pale green as well even the two new tops on each plant is coming out pale green and they're all wilting. I watered after the transplant on Sunday and their pots are still very heavy of course theres no roots established yet, but the room is a cozy 20 degrees celcius and the floor is not cold at all it well below the frost line. The one in the middle back and the one in the middle front are doing great, nice dark leaves and sprung like chickens so I'm gonna take those two for mothers since they seem to he so resilient yet not the biggest ones, the one in back is sugar black rose and the one in front is Afghan kush. I just thought maybe you had an idea about what could be causing the discoloration and wilting, they are definitely moving slow I topped them last Friday and they only have a little growth since. Here I'll upload a pic.
 Any thoughts?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 26, 2019)

I'm gonna give them a heavy feed of some 20-8-8 tonight whether the pots are heavy or not, they all sprung back up so not afraid of over watering.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 28, 2019)

They have some nice vigorous growth since the feeding I gave them some cal/mg too.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jan 28, 2019)

They are looking happy man, that bottom middle one is especially loving life right now!

I think you are probably feeding them enough, make sure to do plain water every second time or so.
But it looks like you are watering too fast with a watering can that has a spout or a jug. I would suggest mulching over the top of the pots with straw, this will disperse the water before it hits the soil. It will also slow evaporation from the top of the pots. This will help keep the entire pot a more even moisture level as well as help you reduce watering amounts and frequency.
I recently did this and am loving the results, plants are much happier and believe me they were looking like shit. I fucked alot up on my current grow but I've also learnt a lot.
You can get straw at a feed store, I got a bail for $12 bucks, way more than I need.

Anyways man been following your thread, keep it up brother


----------



## New Age United (Jan 28, 2019)

CanadianDank said:


> They are looking happy man, that bottom middle one is especially loving life right now!
> 
> I think you are probably feeding them enough, make sure to do plain water every second time or so.
> But it looks like you are watering too fast with a watering can that has a spout or a jug. I would suggest mulching over the top of the pots with straw, this will disperse the water before it hits the soil. It will also slow evaporation from the top of the pots. This will help keep the entire pot a more even moisture level as well as help you reduce watering amounts and frequency.
> ...


Thanks for the advice yes I've been watering from an 18 liter cooler bottle I've pretty much been just pouring er in there and letting er fill up and sink down. I'll see what my local pet store has for straw.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jan 28, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Thanks for the advice yes I've been watering from an 18 liter cooler bottle I've pretty much been just pouring er in there and letting er fill up and sink down. I'll see what my local pet store has for straw.


Yeah man I only recently started paying more attention to my watering habits because things went far south for me. Turns out i had no idea how heavy my pot should be. I wasn't letting it saturate enough and the two gal I vegged in was mostly peat so it became a hydrophobic center in my five gal flowering pots. I though because I was getting run off and they felt decently heavy they were good. But most the water was flowing through channels it had made inside the pots and not really getting the entire inside. I should have known, because I was watering way less then I thought they needed but it didn't click till too late. Good rule of thumb is they need one third the pots volume of water when almost dry. Which means a 3 gal pot gets one gal water. If it a lot runs off, get rid of initial run off and pour fresh water in the pan underneath, enough that in can be sucked up into the pot. Check back in a few hours and remove any standing water.
Just to be clear I'm not saying you need to do any of this, your plants probably don't need to be watered more right now, just relaying some useful shit I've learned the hard way.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

those look ok over all. i'd suspect that the recent transplant is responsible for that yellowing, give them a few days to catch up, perhaps give them one dose of flower nutes to promote a little root growth over the next week...


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2019)

One week after heavy feeding they all look great nice lush green thick leaves. Just about ready to flip.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2019)

Day 4 flip


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2019)

I put the auto in the other tent since shes so short


----------



## New Age United (Feb 17, 2019)

Babies are transplanted I know they're tiny, they were in the little cups for over 2 weeks they were all root bound and wilted so they needed it. I think not having any fresh air may be why they're so tiny I couldn't open the window cuz they were on the window sill and their soil was getting cold with the window open, the other plants are doing fine tho it's weird. We have 3 White Rhino 1 White Widow and 1 Blue Chees auto.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 17, 2019)

The auto in the middle is getting chopped tomorrow so don't worry about her. She started wilting and fading after I gave her some flower nutes for the first time, I think it must of stimulated root growth and she got all bound up.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 18, 2019)

love this journal man

those plants are looking very happy and healthy, nice job


----------



## New Age United (Feb 18, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> love this journal man
> 
> those plants are looking very happy and healthy, nice job


I just need to figure out how you got such an even canopy Diggs? Was it just manifolding and supercropping? How many times did you top and how long did you veg?


----------



## Renfro (Feb 18, 2019)

You can always elevate the shorter plants by putting their pots on something.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 18, 2019)

Renfro said:


> You can always elevate the shorter plants by putting their pots on something.


Yes I probably should do that eh, I have some weight plates maybe I should prop them up. Thanks Renfro.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 18, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I just need to figure out how you got such an even canopy Diggs? Was it just manifolding and supercropping? How many times did you top and how long did you veg?



I never manifolded that first run , attempting it with my 2nd(space cookies)

I top them 2-3 times, trained the shit out of them by using ties , supercropped a few front running colas along the way , i was pretty anal about tying stuff down non stop, keeping everything as flat as i could.

The Indica had to be propped up a little to make up for her shortness


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 18, 2019)

Renfro said:


> You can always elevate the shorter plants by putting their pots on something.


Ya exactly this.

My indica leaning Atomic has been propped up to account for her shortness, shes a bushy bitch tho lol


----------



## New Age United (Feb 18, 2019)

Almost 24 hrs after transplant they all sprung back up, don't know why they're so small but I will count this as day 1 of veg.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 19, 2019)

Girls grew a bit today so I'm not too worried


----------



## New Age United (Feb 24, 2019)

Smoke and yield report for Amnesia Auto by Canuk Seeds:

This Amnesia Auto by Canuk Seeds is a real gem. I got her as a freebie and she hatched and grew to finish. As a seedling she had some really funky grow her leaves were mutated but she quickly grew out of it. She started to flower at a little over 2 weeks and grew one big bud with no branches not even one. She was kept in a one gallon pot so as expected she did not yield big, I got 11 grams. The bud is not tight and solid she is Sativa dominant and the bud is very airy and light, the bud in the picture weighs 3.22 grams. She took 9 weeks from sprout to chop.

The smoke is phenomenal I highly recommend you at least try it, and I'm not a Sativa man but I really enjoy this smoke it gives you a strong energetic buzz, very social and talkative. Taste is decent but nothing to talk about but she does have a very smooth smoke. The bud has hardly any smell it's perfect for the stealth grower.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 24, 2019)

Have you grown many other canuk strains?

the puck was on sale for 60usd, i had to grab one to try out eventually.

3x gg4
3x cheese
3x jack herer
3x kushy kush

They also have a wedding cake but havent been able to find anyone thats grown it


----------



## New Age United (Feb 24, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Have you grown many other canuk strains?
> 
> the puck was on sale for 60usd, i had to grab one to try out eventually.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried any of those strains but I did grow their blueberry twice it's a heavy yielder I got 69 grams from one and it's also pretty good dope. I've also tried their white Rhino and I reordered it and am growing it now bc the smoke is great, it only yielded 43 grams but I think it was a runt I just had the one. And last but certainly not least the Northern Lights, best tasting weed I've ever smoked and the most potent weed I've ever grown, the smoke and yield report is in these last few pages if you wanna take a look it woulda been around Jan 12th. The only reason I didn't reorder it was bc its sold out.


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 24, 2019)

New Age United said:


> I haven't tried any of those strains but I did grow their blueberry twice it's a heavy yielder I got 69 grams from one and it's also pretty good dope. I've also tried their white Rhino and I reordered it and am growing it now bc the smoke is great, it only yielded 43 grams but I think it was a runt I just had the one. And last but certainly not least the Northern Lights, best tasting weed I've ever smoked and the most potent weed I've ever grown, the smoke and yield report is in these last few pages if you wanna take a look it woulda been around Jan 12th. The only reason I didn't reorder it was bc its sold out.


when growers like yourself are reordering , thats always a huge plus sign for seed banks and guys like me trying to find info on them.

Thanks man, ill flip back and read that report.

I dont think they will be the next run as i just ordered some Sunset Sherbet,Wedding Cake and Gorilla Zkittlez , so one of those will def be next.

I just thought for 60usd the price was too good to pass up for 4 nice strains. 12 fems


----------



## New Age United (Feb 24, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> when growers like yourself are reordering , thats always a huge plus sign for seed banks and guys like me trying to find info on them.
> 
> Thanks man, ill flip back and read that report.
> 
> ...


Yes and I always make sure to put a review on each strain on the site I order from so everyone can get at least an idea of what they're buying before ordering, that's how I shop by the reviews and it has panned out every time.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 24, 2019)

Damn you guys have me wanting to check out Canuck seeds. Never heard of them before this journal tbh but I think I may put them on my list


----------



## nectar (Feb 27, 2019)

wow... check this out. just found this on kickstarter perfect for growing weed. even fits a carbon filter.
Called "aerospring" anyone seen something like this before?


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Feb 27, 2019)

nectar said:


> wow... check this out. just found this on kickstarter perfect for growing weed. even fits a carbon filter.
> Called "aerospring" anyone seen something like this before?


No but aeroponics are very interesting, like hanging gardens that would’ve a very cool thing to see in operation with 27 or even say 13 plants going. I wonder how big the thing is and how big of plants you could be doing. I’ve maybe never seen anything like that actually, really cool.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 3, 2019)

A couple of the big girls appear to have spider mite damage. Gonna douse them down with the oil solution I used last time. The new girls are moving slow but I just fed them for the first time Friday so they should pick up.


----------



## Dragon Daddy (Mar 3, 2019)

What evidence of spider mites have you found


----------



## New Age United (Mar 3, 2019)

Dragon Daddy said:


> What evidence of spider mites have you found


The leaves on two of the plants are peppery as hell, I'm pretty certain but I will look at them with a loupe in the morning.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 5, 2019)

So yes it is confirmed that two of my plants are heavily infested with spider mites. I sprayed them down and put a fan on them. It seems to be secluded to those two plants I will keep an eye on them and if it appears to spread to any other plants I will pull those two and chuck them.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 9, 2019)

Transplant complete, they grew quick just 19 days of veg so far. I know I haven't topped them I just figure a few days ago that I need to transplant this weekend so I didn't want too much shock at once so I will top in a few days and just give them a few extra days of veg.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 14, 2019)

So this has worked for me twice, once when there was a small infestation and once when there was so many mites that you could see them from a distance piling up on the main stalk. Spray them down with one cup of water, 200 ml 9f canola oil and 2 tablespoon of Castile soap, I use dr bronners. That's it just mix them all together and spray em down under the leaves over the leaves the stalks everywhere. Stops them dead in their tracks.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 18, 2019)

Day 33 flower. I put two in the closet bc they didn't have any mites at all just a precaution, the oil is keeping them down but not irradicated on the other 4 but there's only 16 days to go I think they'll be fine.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 18, 2019)

And the babies just topped they have another week of veg maybe a few days more cuz I topped so late.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 24, 2019)

Just chopped 3 of the Sugar Black rose they look very small with long skinny buds, I think theres a few factors one being the mites the other being airflow somehow the inlet port on the tent got tied closed and there was no fresh air intake with the fan still sucking out the top. Anyways the hairs are 50% red and the tr8chomes are milky white so I chopped those 3 at just 38 days of flower breeder said it would take 49.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 25, 2019)

@Roger A. Shrubber so every crop I've had so far the leaves start yellowing halfway through flower, all the leaves, is this normal or is it a deficiency? I'm growing in soiless medium and using 7-4-11 for nutes. Could it be a potassium deficiency? They do great throughout veg and the first couple weeks of flower but after that they go downhill. I feed every other week with 1 watering in between. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

New Age United said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber so every crop I've had so far the leaves start yellowing halfway through flower, all the leaves, is this normal or is it a deficiency? I'm growing in soiless medium and using 7-4-11 for nutes. Could it be a potassium deficiency? They do great throughout veg and the first couple weeks of flower but after that they go downhill. I feed every other week with 1 watering in between. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


not feeding enough. which "soiless medium" are you using? if it's peat, you may be watering often enough, but not feeding strong enough. if it's coco, feed that shit every time, and water every other day, at least....


----------



## New Age United (Mar 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not feeding enough. which "soiless medium" are you using? if it's peat, you may be watering often enough, but not feeding strong enough. if it's coco, feed that shit every time, and water every other day, at least....


Ok yes it's a mix of peat and promix bx, I will try to feed stronger during flower next time. Thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

keep feeding the veg regimen when you flip, till they're through stretching. in fact, bump up the strength about 20% when you flip. they're building a lot of new material, if they have to, they'll start cannibalizing, then you get the yellowing that's hard to stop.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 28, 2019)

Smoke and yield report: Sugar Black Rose Early Version by Delicious Seeds

Outta 5 seeds 4 hatched and grew 4 flimsy plants, doing well throughout veg but losing strength rapidly through flower. Theres a couple reasons for that 1. Heavy Spider Mite infestation 2. Closed inlet. The inlet port on the tent was tied shut for weeks it wasn't recognized till the last two weeks don't have a clue how it happened I have a couple friends that help out they said they didn't do it idk. Anyway so each of the first 3 plants yielded an oz 88.5 grams between them, just cut the 4th tonight will report the yield but it looks about the same. 

Smoke has a very pleasant flavor kind of earthy and not so terpiney, smooth. High is mellow not strong but descent takes the edge off. It took the first 3 38 days and the 42 for the last breeder said it would take 40 not 49 as I stated earlier.

So ya I fucked up and can only blame myself for the low yield, I would say that the smoke is very good 3rd shelf.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 4, 2019)

The last sugar black rose yielded a measly 5/8 of an oz, obviously the lack of airflow had a dramatic impact on the plants theres no strain on earth that produced that low. Any way here's some pics from this morning.

Day 1 flip: 3 white rhino 1 white widow both by Canuk. All very strong healthy plants I'm gonna monster crop all 4 I'll take cuttings in 3 weeks.
 

Some baby marijuana. 3 northern lights auto 1 amnesia auto both by Canuk. 
 

And 1 Afghan Kush on the left thats by World of Seeds and 1 blue cheese auto on the right that's by Barneys farm.
 

There's one tent vacant right now I have to clean it and the room real good and then the baby autos will go in there this weekend.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 5, 2019)

Smoke and yield report for Afghan Kush by World of Seeds:
I heard someone on here badmouthing this strain saying that it was nothing special and World of Seeds is garbage genetics, I can't speak of the yield cuz I fucked up this cycle but the smoke is phenomenal, much better than the sugar black rose and that stuff was decent. The flavor is very earthy and nothing to speak of, very bland tasting but not repulsive, smoke is a little harsh aswell. But for potency this is hands down one of the top strains I've ever grown, very strong rush of thc as you inhale immediately tell shes potent and leaves you with a heavy stone that lasts for at least an hour. Everyone was very pleased with this strain, they all like the SBR too but this Afghan knocks you out. Highly recommended for couch lock indica lovers.

The yield on the first 9ne was 25.35 grams of course I never count the popcorn with those totals, but yes I definitely fucked up and know why it yielded so low that's what happens when you put a plant in a sealed space and constantly suck the air out of it. The last one isn't cut yet it looks a little beefier but ya this is no indication of the strains potential out of 5 plants(2 strains) the highest yield was 1 and 1/8 oz they were literally growing in a vacuum I was wondering why the tent walls were sucked in so much lmao!!!! I thought it was bc the duct was clamped on to the fan not just taped on like the other tent, anyway lesson learned from now on I'm leaving every port open for as much airflow as possible.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 11, 2019)

Transplanted a few nights ago right from the 4" pots to the 7 gallon which they'll finish in. 

 
The white rhino and the white widow 1 week after flip no hairs yet but still strong healthy plants.
 
And finally the Afghan Kush and Blue Cheese auto both beefing up big time and milky white trichs about ready to harvest.


----------



## New Age United (Apr 27, 2019)

Day 22 since flip. 3 White Rhino and 1 White Widow 
 

Day 16 since transplant they're moving slow they have spider mites I just doused them down. 1 Amnesia Auto and 3 Northern Lights Auto
 

And 6 cuttings taken the night before last from all 4 of the Whites


----------



## New Age United (May 22, 2019)

Some pics from this morning. Only have one tent operating right now I took the autos out and put them at my buddies house so we can finally get this spidermite situation under control.

3 White Rhino 1 White Widow


2 Blue Cheese and 2 Gorilla Glue #4



4 Superskunk clones


Here's a pic of the autos


----------



## New Age United (May 28, 2019)

Transplant complete 4 super skunk. These girls are gonna be going outside.


----------



## New Age United (May 28, 2019)

And the other four transplanted, 2 blue cheese and 2 gorilla glue. I moved the light from my closet into the grow room. Those 4 are gonna stay inside.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 30, 2019)

I wish everyone luck when it comes to growing. That being said, I have read that growing in an apartment is one of the fastest ways to being discovered... that & loose lips sinking ships. 

Stay safe & good luck no matter what.


----------



## New Age United (May 30, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I wish everyone luck when it comes to growing. That being said, I have read that growing in an apartment is one of the fastest ways to being discovered... that & loose lips sinking ships.
> 
> Stay safe & good luck no matter what.


It's been a year now, fingers crossed


----------



## New Age United (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's the babies now they're getting big, unfortunately I had to put one outside cuz it was peppered from spidermites, all of them have some mites but one was just peppered, so I've decided that I will leave the room completely empty for the summer, clean everything top to bottom a few times, and hopefully we can finally get over this issue it's been 7 months now, I have noticed that some strains are more resistant to the mites, the four I just cropped had no mites at all, and now the 4 clones dont appear to have any mites but the four that came from seed have lots of white dots.

   

Here's the autos the amnesia is the one that's almost done then two phenos of northern lights


----------



## Apalchen (Jun 7, 2019)

Get you some hot shot no pest strips, and put it in the grow with any plants that don’t have flowers on them and turn your fans off for a few days during your dark period. Some people claim it’s dangerous but lots of people use them. I think as long as you don’t have any flowers present you should be good. There is a thread here somewhere about them.


----------



## New Age United (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's all I have going indoor atm. Blue Cheese and GG4.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 18, 2019)

Heres some pics 2 weeks after flip 
 

And heres 6 clones taken off the ones in the tent


----------



## New Age United (Aug 7, 2019)

I got fed up and moved all the plants outside, God damn spider mites, so now my apartment is completely empty, gonna clean er top to bottom with spray nine and then bleach/water solution and then I'm gonna leave the place empty for a month, if they come back I'll control them from the beginning there was just way too many mites those 5 that were already in flower are completely fucked almost pure white leaves.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 7, 2019)

Fuck man that's rough. Sometimes a fresh start is the best option though


----------



## New Age United (Aug 25, 2019)

I got both tents back up and running now, if you ever have spider mites in the outdoor grow season just put your plants outside for a couple weeks, takes care of them quick. So I had these four outside for the last two weeks before bringing them in.

Theres three little clones there too sugar black rose and two blue cheese and two gorilla glue #4 sativa pheno.

Here is the runt of the liter which was put outside way back in the beginning of June due to spider mites and ended up bigger than all the others bc they were grown indoor.

She's just starting flower it's a blue cheese


----------



## Don Guido Provolone (Aug 28, 2019)

Great thread!

Going to be starting a run of at least 6 White Rhinos from seed the second week of September.

My grow is a home made tent-ish affair, inside a garage... in Wisconsin... LOL IKR?

Anyway, this thread is going to prove helpful!


----------



## New Age United (Sep 1, 2019)

What do these look like to you guys I think its actually a spider's nest that realised they look to big to be spidermites, but this plant is heavily infected by spidermites, so if these are spiders should I get rid of them 9r will they eat the mites??? @diggs99 @Renfro @hotrodharley 
 

It's at the very top of the plant I don't see them anywhere else they are also moving way to fast to be mites.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 1, 2019)

I don’t bother actual spiders. I had 2 separate hatches right on top of two plants. They were gone in no time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2019)

Good job ruining someone else’s property to grow spider mites


----------



## New Age United (Sep 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Good job ruining someone else’s property to grow spider mites


I plan on repainting if I ever do leave, but after I get my deposit back I'll let them know we had an issue and they can fumigate, I've been here 3 years they've made enough money off me, slack ass company didn't even paint the unit when I moved in here no sweat off my back leaving them with a little work to do, not like I'm cooking meth in here.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 2, 2019)

I doubt they would notice mites if you moved out. Unless the next guy was growing pot or had house plants.

That looks like a war zone, sorry see that.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like two types of bugs on there. Maybe one is predatory? Honestly can't tell you as I am not a bug expert. Sure does look like the white bugs are eating the black ones. Maybe they are predatory mites or something?


----------



## Renfro (Sep 2, 2019)

MY guess is the white ones are Amblyseius californicus a very aggressive mite predator. You shouldn't have mites for long.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 2, 2019)

You should breed them little fuckers and sell them online to growers.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 2, 2019)

Seriously @Renfro that would be awesome, in that case I would breed them and keep them around for me and my friends that would be ridiculously awesome, fingers crossed that's what they are.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 2, 2019)

Mother nature pitching in to help? I would consider yourself lucky.


----------



## weed-whacker (Sep 21, 2019)

Great thread


----------



## New Age United (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok after 2 months of empty room let's give this another go. No those were not predatory mites they quickly multiplied and sewed up the leaves of every top so it was a pod. I took the plant out right away didn't want a million spiders in my apartment. So ya the room has been empty for 2 months, we found a spray mitacide that works wonders on them and other bugs we had aphids, white fly and scale in massive numbers it looked like an army staring back at ya through the loop. So now we have 9 seeds hatched 8 popping up


And heres the room we have one tent down the other is going too we're hoping for 8-12 plants in the open room under 2 1000w HID with 1 600w vertical. @Mattthebs420


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Oct 31, 2019)

As long as we have no interruptions during this crucial stage of their short little lives everything will turn out just as we planned with a little opinions from others obviously helps a long way.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 12, 2019)

Transplanted the other night, we got 9 total


----------



## New Age United (Nov 21, 2019)

The biggest of the bunch are starting to wilt they were all sprung like chickens this morning, the top of the soil is still wet and the pots are still heavy. 


@Roger A. Shrubber @hotrodharley @Renfro any ideas I wanna make sure these plants take off these are all we got or else I wouldn't be asking you


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 21, 2019)

Man im not nearly as smart as any of the dudes you tagged, but ima give you my opinion anyway, they look great as far as im concerned.

Curious, is it soon lights out or did lights just come back on?

I had 2 girls from my last crop that were lazy bitches, they would start drooping hard about 90 mins before lights out and it would take them almost as long to wake up when the lights came back on. fkn weirdos lol


----------



## New Age United (Nov 21, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Man im not nearly as smart as any of the dudes you tagged, but ima give you my opinion anyway, they look great as far as im concerned.
> 
> Curious, is it soon lights out or did lights just come back on?
> 
> I had 2 girls from my last crop that were lazy bitches, they would start drooping hard about 90 mins before lights out and it would take them almost as long to wake up when the lights came back on. fkn weirdos lol


Yes it was an hr and 10 mins before lights out, thanks diggs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

New Age United said:


> The biggest of the bunch are starting to wilt they were all sprung like chickens this morning, the top of the soil is still wet and the pots are still heavy.
> View attachment 4424830
> 
> @Roger A. Shrubber @hotrodharley @Renfro any ideas I wanna make sure these plants take off these are all we got or else I wouldn't be asking you


those look pretty good to me. a lot of plants will sag a little when they get to the end of their day period, like diggs said. as long as they keep perking back up every day, i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## weed-whacker (Nov 22, 2019)

Over watering?


----------



## New Age United (Nov 22, 2019)

weed-whacker said:


> Over watering?


No I don't think so they're all sprung this morning


----------



## diggs99 (Nov 22, 2019)

You got a couple lazy gals imo, bet they do the same thing again before lights out today. If they do, you will know for sure 

They look nice bud, the very best of luck to you


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 22, 2019)

CikaBika said:


> I never understand one thing..exsaust and intake of air in apartment..How do I supply fresh air,in the winter?? Do they (girls) mind, if it is a stale bedroom air?? And what if I cant put exsaust to blow thru window or similar?? And I must say biggest problem is sound of the vent,and air going thru ...


Im also growing in my bedroom, during the summer when i was running the ac i didn't worry about fresh air cuz the ac has an air exchanger but now that it's winter here all im doing is just opening the window a crack. Besides having a slightly chilly bedroom the temps in the tent are perfect.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 22, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> Im also growing in my bedroom, during the summer when i was running the ac i didn't worry about fresh air cuz the ac has an air exchanger but now that it's winter here all im doing is just opening the window a crack. Besides having a slightly chilly bedroom the temps in the tent are perfect.


Yes I also just crack the window but soon we're gonna have an exhaust going out just on account of the smell we got some new neighbors I'm not sure what their like. Fire department was in here the other day searched my whole apartment cops waiting outside I know the captain of the department he never woulda ratted me out your only allowed 4 plants right


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 22, 2019)

Don Guido Provolone said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Going to be starting a run of at least 6 White Rhinos from seed the second week of September.
> 
> ...


Im also in wisco, from Minnesota tho.


----------



## New Age United (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes tyvm @diggs99 it is definitely some lazy bitches but for whatever reason they're sprung right up pointing towards the ceiling as soon as the light comes on it's just before dark that they sag.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 2, 2019)

Here they are at 1 month from seed, 1 week veg, I topped all of them but 2 i think we'll let those 2 go, damb these are some sexy bitches so lush and green.


----------



## Greennner (Dec 2, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Here they are at 1 month from seed, 1 week veg, I topped all of them but 2 i think we'll let those 2 go, damb these are some sexy bitches so lush and green.
> View attachment 4430410


They look like painted ♡


----------



## New Age United (Dec 5, 2019)

Final transplant complete


----------



## weed-whacker (Dec 5, 2019)

How long u gonna veg for before the flip

Looking good mate!


----------



## New Age United (Dec 5, 2019)

weed-whacker said:


> How long u gonna veg for before the flip
> 
> Looking good mate!


Another 3 weeks right around Christmas

Or once they fill out those pots whichever comes first


----------



## New Age United (Dec 7, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Final transplant complete
> View attachment 4431959


@Mattthebs420 oh fuck ya they blew up in just the last 2 days eh


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Dec 7, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Here they are at 1 month from seed, 1 week veg, I topped all of them but 2 i think we'll let those 2 go, damb these are some sexy bitches so lush and green.
> View attachment 4430410


Yeah Man, they definitely look good.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## New Age United (Dec 12, 2019)

1 week after transplant 3rd week of veg


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 12, 2019)

They are looking healthy and happy man, nice job. How long are you planning to veg for?


----------



## New Age United (Dec 12, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> They are looking healthy and happy man, nice job. How long are you planning to veg for?


Idk what do you think diggs I was thinking another 2 weeks since they're in the wide open room, the internodes are nice and tight and they're all staying very short they could easily double in size and I'd still have room, of course they will double in size after the stretch.


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 12, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Idk what do you think diggs I was thinking another 2 weeks since they're in the wide open room, the internodes are nice and tight and they're all staying very short they could easily double in size and I'd still have room, of course they will double in size after the stretch.


Ya another couple weeks and they will be exploding in growth, will be fun watching this lot flower.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Dec 12, 2019)

Can’t wait to smoke this batch!


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2019)

Blowing up big time


----------



## New Age United (Dec 20, 2019)

They're getting there just a few days left of veg


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Man, they’re growing really fast.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 20, 2019)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Man, they’re growing really fast.


That's what I mean I think we should flip at next watering then we'll be able to feed em right in the middle of the stretch to give them that extra boost


----------



## New Age United (Dec 23, 2019)

Day 1 flip


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 23, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Yes I c9nsidered led but I'm a little hesitant bc I've had such great success with HID I can trust that it's gonna produce. My buddy has the exact same set up at his house and has not had any issues with heat so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


If it helps at all. These were all under a single 60 dollar cheap led


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 23, 2019)

Not the best but def not the worst


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2019)

New Age United said:


> They're getting there just a few days left of veg
> View attachment 4440332


Do you use something like this? Just a suggestion.








Gro Pro NX Level Pot Elevator - 13 in up to 7 gal pots direct from Growers House


Gro Pro NX Level Plant Elevation Platforms are specially designed to help raise your fabric or plastic pot out of the bottom of a saucer. Best for use with up to 7 gallon plant pot or fabric bags.




growershouse.com


----------



## New Age United (Dec 24, 2019)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> Do you use something like this? Just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2019)

New Age United said:


> No, thanks for the suggestion


You can find them at a local hydro store for 3 tp 4 dollars or so. Keeps the fabric pots elevated and makes them drain nicely. Nice grow look forward to the final results.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 27, 2019)

Day 5 stretch


----------



## New Age United (Jan 2, 2020)

Will count this as day 1 of flower, there's lots of hairs on all of em


----------



## New Age United (Jan 8, 2020)

Day 7 flower


----------



## New Age United (Jan 15, 2020)

Day 14 of flower


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 15, 2020)

Have you thought of defoliating the bottom 6"-8"-10" inches or so?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 15, 2020)

No I haven't but now that you mention it it doesn't sound like a bad idea


----------



## diggs99 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ya i agree, lollipop all that bottom shit, just a place for bugs and other nasty shit to rear its ugly head.


Plants are looking great bud, best of luck the rest of the way, i hope you end up with a kickass harvest!


----------



## New Age United (Jan 19, 2020)

Here they are all lolipopped 12" from bottom, I took a bunch of higher branches that didn't look like they would amount to anything. 


And here are 12 cuttings we took 3 days ago they're looking good


----------



## New Age United (Jan 19, 2020)

ANC said:


> IF your grow room is hard to totally blackout like mine, you might have to program your hours so the sun never interrupts your dark cycle.


Yes as I am doing now


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 19, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Here they are all lolipopped 12" from bottom, I took a bunch of higher branches that didn't look like they would amount to anything.
> View attachment 4459755
> 
> And here are 12 cuttings we took 3 days ago they're looking good
> View attachment 4459757


Everything looks really great


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2020)

Day 22 flower, coming along nicely I think some of these plants are really gonna fill out.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Day 22 flower, coming along nicely I think some of these plants are really gonna fill out.
> View attachment 4462711
> View attachment 4462712
> View attachment 4462713


Coming right along! Well done so far


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

For day 24 very nice

The NL is on track to finish at 50 days, it looks like


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> For day 24 very nice
> 
> The NL is on track to finish at 50 days, it looks like


I was told that there's two strains, skunk and agent orange, @Mattthebs420 got the seeds from his friend who runs one of the local dispensaries they were all female but the skunk doesn't have a very strong smell as of yet so idk if it's even related to the original strain, the agent orange has virtually no smell only if you rub your fingers on the buds can you smell them, the skunk are the stalky ones the skinny ones are agent orange, but you could be right very little is known about the genetics of these plants.

Edit: actually no matt has just informed me that its actually a cross skunk×agent orange which his friend bred to reduce the smell of the skunk, we are unsure of the other strain hes gonna find out.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

New Age United said:


> . For my first cycle I will be growing Northern Lights from Royal Queen Seeds and I have a Blueberry freebie by Canuk Seeds.


I'm confused, lol.....But the single cola indicas in that pic look to be ready in 3 weeks or so.

Most look like hybrids to me.......but indica dominant (Agent Orange is a nice strain, its sativa dominant with thin leaves)


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I'm confused, lol.....But the single cola indicas in that pic look to be ready in 3 weeks or so.
> 
> Most look like hybrids to me.......but indica dominant (Agent Orange is a nice strain)


That post is from a year and a half ago


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

New Age United said:


> That post is from a year and a half ago


Haha, I gotta quit the wake n bake.

Cheers


----------



## its.always.420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice grow it was fun to read through and see you improve skills. Have you realized that the air that you breath out is full of co2 for your plants? I spend 10minutes in my _unvented _veg room (led so not much heat) and co2 goes from ~800 to 1500ppm. They give you o2, and you give them co2. stop worrying about venting the place!


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2020)

its.always.420 said:


> Nice grow it was fun to read through and see you improve skills. Have you realized that the air that you breath out is full of co2 for your plants? I spend 10minutes in my _unvented _veg room (led so not much heat) and co2 goes from ~800 to 1500ppm. They give you o2, and you give them co2. stop worrying about venting the place!


Thanks for the tip and yes the plants do great in my room without any fresh air coming in.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2020)

Day 32 flower


----------



## SheeshM (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice garden!


----------



## New Age United (Feb 6, 2020)

Transplant complete for the clones outta 12 cuttings 8 or 9 were showing roots


----------



## New Age United (Feb 10, 2020)

Day 40 flower


----------



## diggs99 (Feb 10, 2020)

Looking great bud


----------



## New Age United (Feb 19, 2020)

Day 49 flower day 59 from flip 

Two of the skunk×agent orange were chopped Saturday night so finished in 55 days, we also chopped one of the skunk×Durban poison monday night so finished in 57 days so not bad at 8 weeks from flip, will provide smoke and yield report on both strains when ready.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 19, 2020)

The agent orange is dry and from 2 plants we cropped 244 grams of actual bud and 27 grams of larf that's 8 and 2/3 oz from 2 plants by far the best I've ever done. She finished in 55 days from flip that's 8 weeks from flip including transition period that's incredible. The smoke is deadly nice smooth toke with a pleasant fruity/perfume taste, she stinks, shes sticky, and the high is there from inhale to 30 mins after. Couldn't be happier and @Mattthebs420 agrees its his best harvest too, we should be looking at 2 lbs here when shes all said and done fuckin pumped.

On a side note the Durban Poison had mold on the top cola had to remove a few grams but the rest of er is firm and solid, she was in the far corner away from the fan were gonna add a fan next crop to cover that corner, big dense cola we never topped her. 

So we have 4 sprouts and 9 seeds hatched from a connection at a local dispensary where the smoke is above par, so hopefully we get the same results as this great crop couldn't ask for anything more I'm so happy right now. Light up


----------



## New Age United (Feb 26, 2020)

Durban poison is awesome smoke, very similar to the agent orange it has a strong long lasting high great taste and smooth toke. 3 plants yielded 370 grams bringing our total from 5 plants to 615 grams, 4 plants left to go very very happy with this crop.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 5, 2020)

So all said and done we cropped 38 oz from 9 plants that's 4 oz a plant very pleased with those numbers. Heres the new girls they will be ready for first transplant this weekend


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2020)

are you not worried about your landlord


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 5, 2020)

I remember when you started this thread a few years ago.

I just went back and re-read the beginning and went through til now. A lot of nice mouth watering pictures you've got my friend!


----------



## New Age United (Mar 5, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> are you not worried about your landlord


No it's a company that manages the property and both maintenance men have seen the room fully operational, I'm even mowing the lawn and may be taking over superintendent responsibilities, neighbors dont complain I've been here 3 years now and never missed rent, they're really nice people at the office I think they would just tell me to stop growing if they ever found out they might even turn a blind eye, my neighbor upstairs has a little tent and closet set up himself hes the superintendent now.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 7, 2020)

First Transplant complete

Good healthy looking plants


----------



## New Age United (Mar 17, 2020)

Day 10 veg: just topped them all yesterday


----------



## New Age United (Mar 23, 2020)

Data 16 veg


----------



## New Age United (Mar 26, 2020)

Final transplant complete last night, they're already sprung like chickens and off to the races


----------



## New Age United (Apr 1, 2020)

Day 25 veg


----------



## New Age United (Apr 8, 2020)

Day 32 veg just 3 more days till flip


----------



## New Age United (Apr 15, 2020)

Day 4 flip


----------



## New Age United (Apr 22, 2020)

Day 1 flower


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow this is a great thread. Pretty amazing what can be achieved, when you have the space to flower and veg in parallel.

For the flowering room, do you think you would gain/lose anything by having these in a 4x8 tent?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 22, 2020)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Wow this is a great thread. Pretty amazing what can be achieved, when you have the space to flower and veg in parallel.
> 
> For the flowering room, do you think you would gain/lose anything by having these in a 4x8 tent?


For these last two crops I vegged and flowered in the same room, I just bought a 600w HID and am going to start a perpetual 5 plants every 5 weeks and will veg in my living room. I think the tent would restrict the growth they really seem to spread out in the open room, if you didn't see awhile back I was growing in two 4×4 tents and I've found the plants were very restricted in growth.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 4, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> I remember when you started this thread a few years ago.
> 
> I just went back and re-read the beginning and went through til now. A lot of nice mouth watering pictures you've got my friend!


Thank you very much it means a lot to read this from anybody that knew New Age united or as I knew him as Mike Savoy. He was my partner in most of these grows that you’ve seen throughout the years in one way or another I’ve helped him throughout most of them I am sad to say that he passed away unexpectedly Saturday morning May 2 I will try To do my best in posting new pictures of the grow but unfortunately the police had to take 2/3 of our Operation due to legal issues we are only allowed having for per household but four of them survived and are looking very well I think we are in week two or week three of flip keep in touch I will be posting pictures on my thread or his either way


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 4, 2020)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Wow this is a great thread. Pretty amazing what can be achieved, when you have the space to flower and veg in parallel.
> 
> For the flowering room, do you think you would gain/lose anything by having these in a 4x8 tent?


He liked the Tent at first but when I suggested the open room concept we gave it a shot and landed some pretty good crops out of an open room compared to attend so it would be hard to say which one would have yielded the most but so far we’ve had some pretty good success.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 4, 2020)

To anybody who is following New Age united thread I want to sadly say that he passed away Saturday, May 2, 2020 unexpectedly. As I mentioned in a recent post I said that I will be trying to keep this thread going because inspirit he is here with me and we are going to keep growing so be patient with me and our operation. Right now I think I’m in the second or third week of flower, But I only have four because once again as I mentioned in an earlier post police came in to do an investigation and noticed there was more than the four Plant per household legal limit, so they took five and left me with four.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 4, 2020)

And these are eight clones I just took tonight of our last plant from our last crop one out of four survived and I got to keep the last one out of these four that are here that I just posted the last picture that you guys are seeing is the post police investigation picture after they took their five plants but anyway here’s a clones to the Durban poison we had last crop and if some of you guys were following you know what I’m talking about it was a nice plant


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 4, 2020)

And I also took my clones during flower as some of you guys would call this monster cropping I don’t know if I should do all eight indoors or do half-and-half some outdoors and some indoors? Any thoughts


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 5, 2020)

This is horrible news, it wasn't from COVID was it? 

Best wishes and glad to hear the grow can continue. I'm sure that's something @New Age United would have wanted.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

Mass Medicinals said:


> This is horrible news, it wasn't from COVID was it?
> 
> Best wishes and glad to hear the grow can continue. I'm sure that's something @New Age United would have wanted.


Yes I know he totally would’ve wanted me to continue this grow and no he did not die from COVID-19 he had a heart attack in the early hours of the morning Saturday morning


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

Me and @New Age United We’re doing a Grow with these nutrients they really work well but I don’t know what’s what because he was doing all the mixing so if there’s anybody out there that are willing to help me please do because I feed next week and have no idea how to mix my shit


----------



## smokin away (May 5, 2020)

U


New Age United said:


> No it's a company that manages the property and both maintenance men have seen the room fully operational, I'm even mowing the lawn and may be taking over superintendent responsibilities, neighbors dont complain I've been here 3 years now and never missed rent, they're really nice people at the office I think they would just tell me to stop growing if they ever found out they might even turn a blind eye, my neighbor upstairs has a little tent and closet set up himself hes the superintendent now.


Used to know a guy way back in the nineties that had keys to vacant apartments because he was Maintenance Super. He put a grow in a vacant apartment and nobody cared. I still wouldn't trust living/ growing in an apartment because they always get nosy somehow just when your bud is almost there. Last apartment I had I would put plants in or cover them with those cheap cardboard boxes from Walmart. Looks like storage items. Works but still risky. If you are serious about growing look into owning your own mobile home. Problem solved.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Thank you very much it means a lot to read this from anybody that knew New Age united or as I knew him as Mike Savoy. He was my partner in most of these grows that you’ve seen throughout the years in one way or another I’ve helped him throughout most of them I am sad to say that he passed away unexpectedly Saturday morning May 2 I will try To do my best in posting new pictures of the grow but unfortunately the police had to take 2/3 of our Operation due to legal issues we are only allowed having for per household but four of them survived and are looking very well I think we are in week two or week three of flip keep in touch I will be posting pictures on my thread or his either way


 Get the funk outta here!!! WOW!!! That's sad... Rest in peace NAU...


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

smokin away said:


> U
> Used to know a guy way back in the nineties that had keys to vacant apartments because he was Maintenance Super. He put a grow in a vacant apartment and nobody cared. I still wouldn't trust living/ growing in an apartment because they always get nosy somehow just when your bud is almost there. Last apartment I had I would put plants in or cover them with those cheap cardboard boxes from Walmart. Looks like storage items. Works but still risky. If you are serious about growing look into owning your own mobile home. Problem solved.


I’m sorry to say but New Age united passed away suddenly unexpected last Saturday and I was and still am his partner in these latest grows so I will be posting pictures of our Grow from now on and It won’t be in his old apartment either it wilIt won’t be in his old apartment either i Moved it to my garage


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> To anybody who is following New Age united thread I want to sadly say that he passed away Saturday, May 2, 2020 unexpectedly. As I mentioned in a recent post I said that I will be trying to keep this thread going because inspirit he is here with me and we are going to keep growing so be patient with me and our operation. Right now I think I’m in the second or third week of flower, But I only have four because once again as I mentioned in an earlier post police came in to do an investigation and noticed there was more than the four Plant per household legal limit, so they took five and left me with four.


Damn police!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2020)

Mass Medicinals said:


> This is horrible news, it wasn't from COVID was it?
> 
> Best wishes and glad to hear the grow can continue. I'm sure that's something @New Age United would have wanted.


Yeah, keep it growing!!!


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Get the funk outta here!!! WOW!!! That's sad... Rest in peace NAU...


Yes it’s very sad but if you keep an eye out on his thread apartment grow, You’ll find the newest latest pictures of his last crop with me , which is actually still on the go if you look back in our previous pictures there was nine plants and the cops took five left me with four so now those four plants are in my garage with a fresh set of eight clones cut last night as he wanted to do Sunday night but unfortunately he wasn’t able to,


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah, keep it growing!!!


Thanks oh I will for sure this will be some nice bud I’ll keep posting pictures you guys keep in touch


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 5, 2020)

smokin away said:


> U
> Used to know a guy way back in the nineties that had keys to vacant apartments because he was Maintenance Super. He put a grow in a vacant apartment and nobody cared. I still wouldn't trust living/ growing in an apartment because they always get nosy somehow just when your bud is almost there. Last apartment I had I would put plants in or cover them with those cheap cardboard boxes from Walmart. Looks like storage items. Works but still risky. If you are serious about growing look into owning your own mobile home. Problem solved.


Great idea!!! They're cheap too!!!


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

These are the eight clones New Age united wanted to take last Sunday with me. He was my go to guy for when we did clones so what do y’all Think about these I really don’t know how long it takes for the routes to take so I’m able to transplant them do I give them nutrients aside of the routing powder I have them in regular Pete Moss no nutrients added


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

New Age united always talked about giving them a baby feeding now I’m guessing it’s just a little bit of Cal mag I’ve got some from Remo. They are on for 18 hours and off for 6. Now for clones is that ideal lighting with only CFL‘s or should I put them under the same time but with a 600W HID dimmed?? Should I spray them or put them under a dome??Just so many questions that I have let my partner New Age united would’ve been able to answer for me but he got all his information from his followers so I’m hoping that you guys will still stick around and help me out through our last grow together


----------



## Just Be (May 5, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> New Age united always talked about giving them a baby feeding now I’m guessing it’s just a little bit of Cal mag I’ve got some from Remo. They are on for 18 hours and off for 6. Now for clones is that ideal lighting with only CFL‘s or should I put them under the same time but with a 600W HID dimmed?? Should I spray them or put them under a dome??Just so many questions that I have let my partner New Age united would’ve been able to answer for me but he got all his information from his followers so I’m hoping that you guys will still stick around and help me out through our last grow together


I'm no expert but clones should be sprayed and put under a dome. CFL lighting should be fine until they develop roots.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 5, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm no expert but clones should be sprayed and put under a dome. CFL lighting should be fine until they develop roots.


I’d like to find out scientifically what a dome does opposed to not using one and what are the benefits opposed to not using one but I will be spraying them with a little bit of water in definitely


----------



## Just Be (May 5, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> I’d like to find out scientifically what a dome does opposed to not using one and what are the benefits opposed to not using one but I will be spraying them with a little bit of water in definitely


I can't give you all of the scientific terminology but plain and simply clones have no roots to bring water into the plants so a very humid environment is needed so that water can be taken in through the foliage. Spraying the plants (and the inside of the humidity dome) ensures that the humidity doesn't drop to levels that will endanger the clones.








Picture Guide to Cloning Marijuana | Grow Weed Easy


Cloning is one of the easiest and fastest ways for cannabis growers to make many new (and basically free) weed plants at once! Learn how to start cloning today!




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I can't give you all of the scientific terminology but plain and simply clones have no roots to bring water into the plants so a very humid environment is needed so that water can be taken in through the foliage. Spraying the plants (and the inside of the humidity dome) ensures that the humidity doesn't drop to levels that will endanger the clones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s really awesome thanks a lot for your help I do not have a dome but I will be spraying them down on a regular basis to make sure that they’re nice and hydrated


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

A little over two weeks since flip on April 22 they’re doing good. They’re in for a good feeding next time they need water


----------



## Just Be (May 6, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> That’s really awesome thanks a lot for your help I do not have a dome but I will be spraying them down on a regular basis to make sure that they’re nice and hydrated


Hopefully you can keep the humidity level (60 to 70% RH) high enough. Spraying them will definitely help. A humidifier would help even more.


----------



## smokin away (May 6, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> That’s really awesome thanks a lot for your help I do not have a dome but I will be spraying them down on a regular basis to make sure that they’re nice and hydrated


A dome can be made with razor knife and any plastic bottle. Be sure there is an air hole on top. Don't remove dome until the leaves stay up on their own. Otherwise they just wilt for not having enough moisture.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Hopefully you can keep the humidity level (60 to 70% RH) high enough. Spraying them will definitely help. A humidifier would help even more.


I just cleaned out my spray bottle made sure it was nicely disinfected and I’m gonna get ready to spray them soak them really well right now so you’ll have the rest of the day till midnight tonight until the lights shut off I have the CFL’s on 18 on and 6 off


smokin away said:


> A dome can be made with razor knife and any plastic bottle. Be sure there is an air hole on top. Don't remove dome until the leaves stay up on their own. Otherwise they just wilt for not having enough moisture.


I don’t know if you noticed in the pictures that I posted recently but they are drooping a little bit because I haven’t gave them any water at all since Monday when I clipped them


----------



## smokin away (May 6, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> I just cleaned out my spray bottle made sure it was nicely disinfected and I’m gonna get ready to spray them soak them really well right now so you’ll have the rest of the day till midnight tonight until the lights shut off I have the CFL’s on 18 on and 6 off
> 
> I don’t know if you noticed in the pictures that I posted recently but they are drooping a little bit because I haven’t gave them any water at all since Monday when I clipped them


When spraying go real fine. Just enough to wet the leaf is sufficient.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Hopefully you can keep the humidity level (60 to 70% RH) high enough. Spraying them will definitely help. A humidifier would help even more.


I would use a humidifier except the fact that I’m not growing in his apartment anymore it’s here in my garage at my home and I have things in there that can’t be humidified


smokin away said:


> When spraying go real fine. Just enough to wet the leaf is sufficient.


that’s awesome because that’s exactly what I did soaked the whole head of the clones, with also a soil spraying


----------



## smokin away (May 6, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> I just cleaned out my spray bottle made sure it was nicely disinfected and I’m gonna get ready to spray them soak them really well right now so you’ll have the rest of the day till midnight tonight until the lights shut off I have the CFL’s on 18 on and 6 off
> 
> I don’t know if you noticed in the pictures that I posted recently but they are drooping a little bit because I haven’t gave them any water at all since Monday when I clipped them


Looks like they are past newbie stage. They are growing plants already. Don't need dome after 10da or so if it roots. Just go real easy with the foliar spray.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Looks like they are past newbie stage. They are growing plants already. Don't need dome after 10da or so if it roots. Just go real easy with the foliar spray.


Right on man thank you I spray them every few hours because the foliage dries up real quick so I just try to make sure that the foliage is nice and moist


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 6, 2020)

Day 18 of flower, There’s a few missing though but the rest of them are still going good


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 7, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Looks like they are past newbie stage. They are growing plants already. Don't need dome after 10da or so if it roots. Just go real easy with the foliar spray.


I had to put five of my clones in the dome because they were weak looking and really droopy compared to the other three that were and still are standing up by themselves. Here’s some pictures to show you what I’m talking about.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 8, 2020)

smokin away said:


> A dome can be made with razor knife and any plastic bottle. Be sure there is an air hole on top. Don't remove dome until the leaves stay up on their own. Otherwise they just wilt for not having enough moisture.


Knowledge is king


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 8, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Knowledge is king


I can only fit six plants in my little dome out of 8, I had to add one more clone into my dorm this morning because it was starting to weaken. And I’m guessing before the end of the weekend I will have to put the other two in a makeshift dome because they’re starting to wilt or shrivel a little bit. So I’ll either have to buy a bigger one to put all eight in it or do you like you said make something out of a pop bottle


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Thank you very much it means a lot to read this from anybody that knew New Age united or as I knew him as Mike Savoy. He was my partner in most of these grows that you’ve seen throughout the years in one way or another I’ve helped him throughout most of them I am sad to say that he passed away unexpectedly Saturday morning May 2 I will try To do my best in posting new pictures of the grow but unfortunately the police had to take 2/3 of our Operation due to legal issues we are only allowed having for per household but four of them survived and are looking very well I think we are in week two or week three of flip keep in touch I will be posting pictures on my thread or his either way


Thank you very much New Age united and myself were partners in growing for the last few years so most of the pictures that you’ve seen on there were crops of hours we decided to do the open room concept as per my idea because of more room for the plants to breathe


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

This is week three of flower New Age united would be proud to see how his plants look anyways here’s a set of pictures that I took right after feeding this morning


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I'm no expert but clones should be sprayed and put under a dome. CFL lighting should be fine until they develop roots.


That’s exactly what I ended up doing


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Hopefully you can keep the humidity level (60 to 70% RH) high enough. Spraying them will definitely help. A humidifier would help even more.


Actually my Rh right now sits at 42 and usually by the end of the day when the lights are almost off the relative humidity is around low 50s


----------



## Just Be (May 10, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Actually my Rh right now sits at 42 and usually by the end of the day when the lights are almost off the relative humidity is around low 50s


Are you spraying the inside walls of the domes as well?


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Are you spraying the inside walls of the domes as well?


Yes I’m spraying inside the domes. As you noticed I have two Coke bottles on top of the other two clones I’m doing the same as well, spraying the inside of the pop bottle but I don’t like that idea. I’m going to change to a Pepsi bottle that way I will be able to fit the whole dome over the cup and prevent any air coming From underneath, compared to the ones that are in the actual dome, completely sealed with a few vent holes on the top. That’s kind of what I’m trying to do but I didn’t have Pepsi bottles LOL I’m buying a better dome system on Amazon but for now the Pepsi bottles will do with a couple of holes on the top


----------



## Just Be (May 10, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Yes I’m spraying inside the domes. As you noticed I have two Coke bottles on top of the other two clones I’m doing the same as well, spraying the inside of the pop bottle but I don’t like that idea. I’m going to change to a Pepsi bottle that way I will be able to fit the whole dome over the cup and prevent any air coming From underneath, compared to the ones that are in the actual dome, completely sealed with a few vent holes on the top. That’s kind of what I’m trying to do but I didn’t have Pepsi bottles LOL I’m buying a better dome system on Amazon but for now the Pepsi bottles will do with a couple of holes on the top


Something's better than nothing. Good luck!


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Something's better than nothing. Good luck!


Thanks man I will keep posting


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

Well I told you guys I would keep posting for New Age United and myself. So here are some nice pictures from Day 19 of flip.


----------



## Rico2016 (May 11, 2020)

what a thread, thanks for sharing the grow journey broseph


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 11, 2020)

Rico2016 said:


> what a thread, thanks for sharing the grow journey broseph


No problem, my pleasure.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 12, 2020)

Was wondering if anybody out there tried this set up, I have 2-1000w lights HID for 8 plants. But what I’m trying to do is add a 600W In between the two lights so I can spread my plants out a little more far apart so they have more air/room to grow. Any thoughts, Beside the power bill being high and the heat being high as well??


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 12, 2020)

So today is day 8 for my 8 clones. No nutrients at all, little bit of spraying with water, CFL‘s on 18 hours, off 6 hours. So far so good. What do you guys think? I forgot to say in previous posts that these clones were taken from a mother that me and New Age united started a few months back, and the strain is Durban skunk. We produced almost 2 1/2 pounds indoors last crop. Hopefully this one here will yield a lot more because they’re all the same, Heavy yielder and in potency as well mostly Indica


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 15, 2020)

It will be two weeks on Monday I don’t see any roots at the bottom of my cups, does that mean there’s no roots or they could be twirling around the bottom? Would it be wise to pop one of them out of the cup to see if there’s roots yet or just wait a little longer??


----------



## RastaLove91 (May 15, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> To anybody who is following New Age united thread I want to sadly say that he passed away Saturday, May 2, 2020 unexpectedly. As I mentioned in a recent post I said that I will be trying to keep this thread going because inspirit he is here with me and we are going to keep growing so be patient with me and our operation. Right now I think I’m in the second or third week of flower, But I only have four because once again as I mentioned in an earlier post police came in to do an investigation and noticed there was more than the four Plant per household legal limit, so they took five and left me with four.


Hey Man, im so sorry to hear about this. This threw me way off so I can imagine how you feel. Really sorry for your loss, i can really relate. Gone too soon, RIP @New Age United. 

I randomly came across this thread earlier this week and it was really exciting reading through everything and looking at all the pictures. I've learned alot just from this thread. 

Anyway, good on you for keeping it going, I know he appreciates it. Looking forward to you keep keeping on.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 16, 2020)

RastaLove91 said:


> Hey Man, im so sorry to hear about this. This threw me way off so I can imagine how you feel. Really sorry for your loss, i can really relate. Gone too soon, RIP @New Age United.
> 
> I randomly came across this thread earlier this week and it was really exciting reading through everything and looking at all the pictures. I've learned alot just from this thread.
> 
> Anyway, good on you for keeping it going, I know he appreciates it. Looking forward to you keep keeping on.


Thanks man. New Age united meant a lot to me, he will be missed.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 18, 2020)

Hey Renfro, roots are protruding out of two pots out of 10, should I transplant those whose roots are protruding or wait until they’re all protruding before doing a transplant??


----------



## Just Be (May 18, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Hey Renfro, roots are protruding out of two pots out of 10, should I transplant those whose roots are protruding or wait until they’re all protruding before doing a transplant??


You'll have better luck getting @Renfro's attention buy putting an @(with no space)before his name.
I'm not a soil guy but I'd transplant as soon as I see roots emerging. Good luck!


----------



## Renfro (May 18, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Hey Renfro, roots are protruding out of two pots out of 10, should I transplant those whose roots are protruding or wait until they’re all protruding before doing a transplant??


It's not an exact science. As long as the plants are healthy and they aren't drinking more than once a day then they are fine. I like to wait a bit to the longer side before transplanting, sucks when you flip a pot and the root ball disintegrates lol. I like to do them when they are ready to water so they pop out easier and aren't as heavy.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 18, 2020)

Renfro said:


> It's not an exact science. As long as the plants are healthy and they aren't drinking more than once a day then they are fine. I like to wait a bit to the longer side before transplanting, sucks when you flip a pot and the root ball disintegrates lol. I like to do them when they are ready to water so they pop out easier and aren't as heavy.


How long do you think I should leave the Dome on those clones it’s been two weeks domed today


----------



## Renfro (May 18, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> How long do you think I should leave the Dome on those clones it’s been two weeks domed today


Are they rooted? What is the RH%?

Sometimes you have to harden them, taking the dome off for say an hour the first day, 2 hours the next, 4 the next and so on to prevent wiltage.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 18, 2020)

I don’t know if they’re rooted but I took a few out of the parts and there was no routes they’re not saying there’s completely none.And the relative humidity in the room is 50% I don’t know what is inside the dome per se but it’s plenty moist


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 21, 2020)

I transplanted 10 out of 11 yesterday they look really nice


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 21, 2020)

@Renfro Like I mentioned in my previous post I just did a transplant yesterday soil was 15% sheep shit with 85% Pete Moss, Just wondering when it would be safe to give them a feeding of bio thrive grow by natural hydroponics this is what me and New Age united we’re giving our babies. What I’m asking is should I give them that stuff now or wait a couple of days or just give them water for the first couple of days and then introduce nutrients after two weeks?


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 22, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> I transplanted 10 out of 11 yesterday they look really nice


And number 11 out 11 has roots, all my plants are transplanted now.


----------



## RastaLove91 (May 23, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> And number 11 out 11 has roots, all my plants are transplanted now.


Great work man!


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 24, 2020)

RastaLove91 said:


> Great work man!


Thanks RastaLove91


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 26, 2020)

Here is the start of week two for my clones I just gave them a light feeding for the first time today they look really good and I also have three seedlings in there as well as you guys notice. I gave them some bio thrive grow some Remo Cal Mag and some pro mix. The strains are for the clones Durban skunk and for my seedlings one of them is a haze and the other two are Durban haze


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

So today marks a week and four days since I Transplanted these clones they look really good but my question is how long do I keep them in the 1 gallon pots before a transplant them in my 7 gallon pots??


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

Hey @Renfro @hotrodharley What do you guys think of this what is your opinion on when is actually the first week of veg is it when you turn your H IDs on full blast or I have no idea when those the veg. Actually start so I can start counting the weeks? Thanks guys appreciate iWhat do you guys think of this what is your opinion on when is actually the first week of veg is it when you turn your H IDs on full blast or I have no idea when those the veg. Actually start so I can start counting the weeks? Thanks guys


----------



## Renfro (May 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Hey @Renfro @hotrodharley What do you guys think of this what is your opinion on when is actually the first week of veg is it when you turn your H IDs on full blast or I have no idea when those the veg. Actually start so I can start counting the weeks? Thanks guys appreciate iWhat do you guys think of this what is your opinion on when is actually the first week of veg is it when you turn your H IDs on full blast or I have no idea when those the veg. Actually start so I can start counting the weeks? Thanks guys


I rarely run beans. With clones I consider day 1 the day I pot them and I go direct to full strength with well rooted clones. Probably not much help lol.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I rarely run beans. With clones I consider day 1 the day I pot them and I go direct to full strength with well rooted clones. Probably not much help lol.


Well like I mentioned previously today is a week and four days and there’s roots at the bottom of my 1 gallon pots when would you consider transplanting again? wait a full two weeks or maybe three what do you think??


----------



## Renfro (May 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Well like I mentioned previously today is a week and four days and there’s roots at the bottom of my 1 gallon pots when would you consider transplanting again? wait a full two weeks or maybe three what do you think??


When they need to be watered at least once a day. The key is not to have such a large pot that it stays wet for long. The wet / dry cycles = growth spurts. So I prefer not to have my pots wet for a long time.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

These are the girls that me and New Age united had together before he died I’m just about to chop them here within a week or so


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

Renfro said:


> When they need to be watered at least once a day. The key is not to have such a large pot that it stays wet for long. The wet / dry cycles = growth spurts. So I prefer not to have my pots wet for a long time.


So what would be the telltale signs for me to transplant into a bigger bucket?


----------



## Renfro (May 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> So what would be the telltale signs for me to transplant into a bigger bucket?


It needs to be watered once a day or even more often. When I say need, I mean need, not watering willy nilly but when they are dry.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 30, 2020)

They’re getting there now, I’m hoping to transplant Tuesday. They’ll be nice and dry by then.


----------



## tkufoS (May 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> So today marks a week and four days since I Transplanted these clones they look really good but my question is how long do I keep them in the 1 gallon pots before a transplant them in my 7 gallon pots??


Those look like they could wait for up potting.. maybe 2 weeks or so..I'm not a pro but I let the leaves get a little bigger than the pot..I have a plant in a 3 gallon that's been begging since beginning to middle of march..still 2 weeks before a 10 gallon...also what watt light ? Please


----------



## Mattthebs420 (May 31, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Those look like they could wait for up potting.. maybe 2 weeks or so..I'm not a pro but I let the leaves get a little bigger than the pot..I have a plant in a 3 gallon that's been begging since beginning to middle of march..still 2 weeks before a 10 gallon...also what watt light ? Please


Well I start in little tiny cups then I move into 1 gallon after the root bound then after the 1 gallon is route bounded I transplant them for the last time into the 7 gallon pots and I veg under a 600 W light full power until it’s time for transplant then I switch them out to a 1000W light.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jun 9, 2020)

Just did a transplant the other day. All my clones are good.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jun 9, 2020)

This is the last of mine and New age united’s plants.They are doing really well I already cut one last week three are left out of nine.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jun 17, 2020)

These Are my clones and two seedlings at week three of veg I think they’re doing pretty good


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jun 29, 2020)

These are the latest of my 8 clones and 3 seedlings, except they’re not little anymore.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 1, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Well I start in little tiny cups then I move into 1 gallon after the root bound then after the 1 gallon is route bounded I transplant them for the last time into the 7 gallon pots and I veg under a 600 W light full power until it’s time for transplant then I switch them out to a 1000W light.


Man.. sorry for the late reply.. never got notice of new post..I max at 5 gal when space allowed..I'm in 3 gal under led..I start in these..as a matter of fact..just dropped 10 beans last


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hey @Renfro Just wondering what your thoughts were on flipping the lights before you see hairs? This is my set up1-600W + 2-1000W HID’s @ 18 on and 6 off. They’re starting their seventh week today


----------



## Renfro (Jul 3, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Hey @Renfro Just wondering what your thoughts were on flipping the lights before you see hairs? This is my set up1-600W + 2-1000W HID’s @ 18 on and 6 off. They’re starting their seventh week today


You can flip them if you wish. Plant size could become an issue depending on strain, they like to explode after flip, generally doubling or even tripling in size.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 5, 2020)

Renfro said:


> You can flip them if you wish. Plant size could become an issue depending on strain, they like to explode after flip, generally doubling or even tripling in size.


Thanks bro.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 5, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> Just wondering what your thoughts were on flipping the lights before you see hairs?


You already got a great answer to this question, but I'd like to point out that not all strains show sex at all before going to flower. I've only run into a few over the years, but they do exist. These strains have to be put under a flower lighting cycle before they'll show.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 31, 2020)

Day16 of flower


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 31, 2020)

@Renfro I wonder if when you grow outdoor plants if you can give them the flower nutrients whenever you think it’s ready or there’s an actual timeline for flower and nutrients for outdoor plants? So question is because it’s mother nature and not me controlling things, do I give The outdoor one flower nutrients in the fall or whenever??


----------



## Renfro (Jul 31, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> @Renfro I wonder if when you grow outdoor plants if you can give them the flower nutrients whenever you think it’s ready or there’s an actual timeline for flower and nutrients for outdoor plants? So question is because it’s mother nature and not me controlling things, do I give The outdoor one flower nutrients in the fall or whenever??


When you see them start flowering is a pretty good queue. lol


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah but it hasn’t yet. I know what you mean by the little hairs are starting to come out. because I’m flowering the ones inside I figured I could do the same with the one outside??


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Aug 14, 2020)

This is week into week five.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Aug 30, 2020)

What is the best way to get rid of aphids?? Jesus Christ I thought my outdoor plant was doing really fine until today I came home and noticed hundreds of them on my branches and the plant is in very early early stages of bud not really anything on it really just a few hairs what could I spray it with or clean it with so I can get rid of them?? @Renfro


----------



## SheeshM (Aug 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> What is the best way to get rid of aphids?? Jesus Christ I thought my outdoor plant was doing really fine until today I came home and noticed hundreds of them on my branches and the plant is in very early early stages of bud not really anything on it really just a few hairs what could I spray it with or clean it with so I can get rid of them?? @Renfro


Is that a lady bud in the first photo? If native lady bugs move onto a plant with aphids, they'll clean them up. Before spraying, check real close for lady bugs. They lay yellow eggs under the leaves and their larvae are funky little guys that eat aphids like machines. The adult lady bug will clean up bugs and leaves like a machine. Attached is a lady bug larva.


----------



## Renfro (Aug 30, 2020)

Mattthebs420 said:


> What is the best way to get rid of aphids?? Jesus Christ I thought my outdoor plant was doing really fine until today I came home and noticed hundreds of them on my branches and the plant is in very early early stages of bud not really anything on it really just a few hairs what could I spray it with or clean it with so I can get rid of them?? @Renfro


Definitely best to get some bugs that will eat them up, lady beetles / lady bugs. Nothing that will be effective as a spray should be used on mature plants.

It's common for outdoor plants to get aphids, they can do a lot of damage. So get your lady's ordered and hopefully they enjoy their meal.

Ants farm aphids so if you have ants nearby they should be dealt with (earlier woulda been better obviously).

Insecticidal soap can help.

Spinosad can be effective against aphids but repeated applications are required and it will not be good for your lady bugs if you have them.

Spraying off as many aphids as you can with water pressure will help a lot. Put some tangle foot around the base of the trunk to stop them from crawling up. If it gets full of dead aphids they can climb over the carcasses so you may need to reapply.


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Awesome guys thanks a lot for the tips much appreciated I will use the information wisely and will post future pictures


----------



## Mattthebs420 (Aug 31, 2020)

These are my indoor ones that I took pictures today


----------

